# The Lamentation of Lolth - Chapter V



## Majin (Sep 26, 2004)

~Chapter V~


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2004)

Calenthang's eyes flash one last time as the spiders are dispatched, he then looks on his companions with a sated expression.
_May all Her children meet such fates!_
"Never a dull moment," he says with a smile.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2004)

Teleri winces as the battle fever fades away, revealing a nasty bite one of the spiders had given her. She wipes StormArmour down and sheathes the blade. Then she gets out her healing kit and patches herself up. _*No need to waste Sehahine's blessing on a scratch like this,*_ she chuckles to herself as she ties off the bandage after dosing herself with a common antidote just in case the poison was still in her.

She looked up, seeing that everyone else was more or less in one peice. "Anyone hurt?" she called out to the group.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo also examines people to make sure everyone is OK.  "Let's keep an eye on those spider bites.  Some poison is slow acting.  Anyway, back to our bow..."

Drogo, after peering up into the trees awhile, examines the bow again, and tries to find any trail off the path.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2004)

Sielwoodan put his bow on his shoulder and walk next to Drogo. "Take a look at Teleri wound, even if she is against, I don't want to have a burden of her because she thinks she's better than the poison in her stream. I'll take care to scout, that's my speciality."

On that, he continue what he was doing before he was interrupt by the spider, try to know what has happen to the carrier of the bow, but now, with the spider in the area, he take a look in the tree toos, in case he would had been attacked by the spider and carried in the trees.


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2004)

Searching further, Sielwoodan is able to identify tracks leading from the bow further into the forest. Following them cautiously a short distance you find an elf, clearly a Mellorn by the scarf wrapped about his face, wrapped up in spiderwebs and hanging low in a nearby tree.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 27, 2004)

Dunstand flings his Rapier to the ground angrily. 
“Damn this God’s-be-damned weapon, its nothing more than a big knitting needle.” 

Dunstand retrieves his Rapier and walks over to Teleri.
“You should have that looked at as soon as we get to the fair, your don’t want one of you nice legs falling off due to a poisoned and festering wound.”


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 27, 2004)

After the spiders were slain, Ayden reached into the bag at his waist and pulled the slender healing wand from its depths. While his companions might have thought that using the wand on their wounds was a waste, Ayden did not wish for any of them to continue in the woods with any wounds that might hinder them in the least.

_ooc: Will use the wand on those wounded before allowing them to press on._

Replacing the wand back in the bag, Ayden followed Sielwoodan as the elvish scout guided them deeper into the woods. As soon as he saw the other elf dangling from the trees in front of them, Ayden looked to the others, cursing his lack of any bladed weapons.

"We must get him down quickly, if there is a chance at all we can save him, we must take it."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2004)

Teleri nodded. "I had the foresight to bring some common spider anti-venom, at least the one Mother Grundy recommended. I drank some of that as well as putting some on the wound before patching it up" She grinned. "Don't worry, I will have it looked at though, just to be on the safe side,"

When they found the elf hanging from a tree, Teleri stopped short. "Nasty bit of business that," she remarked as she reached for her sword, figuring it was the sharpest thing around and they really couldn't risk fire to burn through the webs.

*Sorry about this Princess, but you're probably the best tool we have for cutting these webs without hurting this elf further,* she said apologetically.

"Could some of you be ready to catch this fellow while I cut these webs?" she asked the others.

ooc:
if Dhes wants, his character can have Teleri's old longsword. It's masterwork and might suit him better than the rapier. And since it's masterwork, he can also have it enchanted later on.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 27, 2004)

ooc:   tnx Kirinke, but Dunstand will go with his daggers. He only used the Rapier so not to screw up his flanking trick for a second sneak-attack. 
k. that didn’t work out… but still


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 27, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo will whistle briefly for Rex to follow him, then trot over to near the webs.  They will keep an eye out for more spiders.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 27, 2004)

Calenthang walks over and takes hold of the cocooned wood elf, holding it steady so Teleri can cut it loose.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2004)

"Calm down Ayden, and you too, Teleri. There may be more spiders."

Sielwoodan start to looks around to spot any spider than can be near. If he does spot a spider, he will shot an arrow at her. If there is no spider in sight, he will draw his short sword and try to cut the cocoon to free the elf. He will free the head first to see if the elf is still alive and to allow him to breth.


----------



## Majin (Sep 27, 2004)

At the slight jostling and commotion around him the bound elf stirs slowly, groaning and barely opening his eyes. 

"Spiders.. poison," he rasps weakly. The elf seems barely able to move and not capable of supporting himself if made to stand, the spider's poison appearing to have fully drained his strength.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2004)

Sielwoodan start to tell some words that make no sense at first, but the magic-users understand he is casting. He then concentrate on the elf. 

OOC: Casting Detect Poison. If I have an arcane failure because of my armor, I repeat the spell again, until I get it. If there is still some poison in his system...

"The venom is not completly gone. Ayden, can you help him to get rid of the venom in his blood?"

OOC: If there is no more poison in his system

"The venom is gone, he will need only some rest."

OOC: And wathever happen...

Sielwoodan turn and stare a moment at Teleri and concentrate to see if she still has some venom in her.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 27, 2004)

"Can you recall how long you've been like this, friend?" Calenthang asks the stranger while still supporting him.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2004)

Teleri finishes cutting him free, and gently helps lower him to the ground, after scraping off as much of the spider-web goo as she can, looking for any wounds, both obvious and not-so-obvious. 

"You're gods-lucky that we happened by when we did," she told the elf conversationally. "And even more lucky that we happen to be a bunch of deranged altruists," she grinned. "Name's Teleri. When you've rested, I'll introduce you to the rest of my companions,"

She looked at the others. "I still have some spider venom antidote with me," she said. "The vials are in my right-hand saddle-bag, wrapped up in my spare blanket and cloak. Ayden? If you could?" she asked politely and strangely calm. By now, her companions should clue in on the fact that she is in full healer-priestess mode....


ooc:
Teleri bought some spider venom antidote when she was getting ready to leave and questioned Mother Grundy on the more common giant spiders around. Figured that whatever anti-venom she has will do the trick. Forgot to say that. If you guys detect any in the Mellorn, she'll dose him.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 28, 2004)

Approaching the injured elf after gathering Teleri her requested supplies, Ayden was afraid there was little he could do for the elf, but as he began to doubt his usefulness in this situation, Ayden heard a melody in his mind that he had never heard before. It was a song of hope and of renewal, and Ayden knew at once that Finder was granting him a song of healing that had been denied to him until now.

_~Thank you Uncle...~_

As the simple melody escaped from his lips, Ayden reached out and placed his hands on either side of the elf's head, and allowed the power of the spell to return what strength it could to the wounded elf.

_ooc: Cast Lesser Restoration_

As the glow began to fade from his hands, Ayden could still feel the melodies of Finder begging to be released, and once more he lifted his voice in song, this time pouring a spell of healing into the wounded elf.

_ooc: Cast Cure Moderate Wounds_

Feeling slightly drained from his efforts, Ayden looked down towards the elf, hoping that Finder's blessings had helped the stranger.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 28, 2004)

Calenthang continues to support the wood elf until the effects of Ayden's prayers revive him.
"Perhaps we should take him back to the wagon," he says to the others, more than willing to carry the stranger if need be.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 28, 2004)

Teleri smiles at the strange melody echoes in the clearing and pours the *anti-venom potion* down the injured elf's throat, just to be on the safe-side. "Of course," she tells Calenthang and helps him carry the unconscious Mellorn back to the wagon.

ooc:
from the reading of the spell, the lesser restoration looks like it only takes care of the damage already caused by the poison. Doesn't look like it actually gets rid of said poison.... That would be the _neutralize poison's_ job right?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 28, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> from the reading of the spell, the lesser restoration looks like it only takes care of the damage already caused by the poison. Doesn't look like it actually gets rid of said poison.... That would be the _neutralize poison's_ job right?




OOC: Yeap, and that's why Sielwoodan suggested to cure the poison before healing the poison damage. If there is still some poison, the damage done by the remaining poison may neutralize the spell...


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2004)

Sielwoodan learns that the poison, for the most part, has purged itself out of the elf's body, no further damage can be done. 

After Ayden's treatment, the color quickly starts to return to the Mellorn's face, and he slowly brings himself to stand under his own power, teetering a bit before fully regaining his balance but in much better shape. The Mellorn's scarf having come loose, a reluctant smile can be seen, at Teleri's fussing over him, but quickly covered as the elf replaces his scarf over his face.

"I must thank you... for saving my life. They attacked me as I was patrolling the road, for festival traffic. I cannot remember how long it's been," the elf stares, through the canopy overhead at the sun, shaking his head at the futility of the action.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 28, 2004)

"Is it common for you to patrol alone, friend?" Calenthang asks with concern, considering such a thing brainless, made worse by the knowledge of the danger in the forest.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 28, 2004)

“So the spiders attacked you on the road? Or was there some reason for you to enter into the forest?”


----------



## Majin (Sep 29, 2004)

"We usually do not patrol so far from Mellorel. It is because of the festival that pushes us out this far and spreads us thin. I was attacked along the road, but the last thing I remember was being bonded by their webs and being dragged deeper into the trees, so they could devour me in peace it seems..." the guard shudders. 

He shakes his head, as if washing the thought from his head. "I am Gharlef, and again I offer thanks for the rescue. But I think it wise that we start heading for town, before more spiders return."


----------



## Dhes (Sep 29, 2004)

“Wise thinking my good man, I myself have no love for the wilderness and the faster we get there the happier I will be.”
“Will you be able to walk? If not I’m sure the merchant we are escorting will be happy enough to give you a ride.”


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2004)

Teleri grins lightly, her humor restored as the situation goes from nasty to slightly dangerous. "I for one have no desire to become a spider's dinner," she said, cleaning the spider-goo from her sword before sliding it back into the sword-sheath. 

"Let's get out of here," she said as she carefully wrapped her potion-bottles before stowing them into her saddle-pack.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 29, 2004)

Calenthang looks at Dunstand with an impersonal hurt expression at his admittance of his dislike for the forest. He offers Gharlef a raised hand, palm-outward.
"I am Calenthang," he says somberly, searching the Mellorn's eyes for any signs of recognition. He then waits for the party to continue moving on.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 29, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes.  I'm Drogo Hornblower.  Many of us here do love the wilderness.  We're heading for your festival ourselves.  Perhaps you'll accompany us."


----------



## Majin (Sep 29, 2004)

Gharlef nods at those that give their name, his demeanor seeming to have changed quickly to a more reserved air. "I will be able to walk with no help. I feel the strength beginning to return to my legs already. But yes, let us get on to the city."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2004)

Teleri chuckles. "Didn't know if you were exactly conscious when I was talking to you. My name's Teleri Shadow-Song," she said, patting Murnae's (her warhorse) nose and giving the patient horse a treat before climbing onto her back.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 29, 2004)

Dunstand walks beside Gharlef as they follow the path to the city.
“Tell me master Gharlef, are spider attacks common on this part of the road?”

Looking over his shoulder to Teleri.
“Maybe some one on horse back should scout the way ahead of us, they could ride out for 15 minutes and than come back to report.”


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2004)

"I don't have a problem with it" Teleri replies goodnaturedly. 

*Not that I don't trust the good glass-merchant or this new elf, but I'd keep your telepathic abilities a secret for now. Or at least a secret within the group. If this new 'inquisition' group hears of it, they may consider it to be unholy or something equally asinine.* she mindsends to Drogo. _*I'll give a mental yelp if anything comes up with elf-steak in mind.*_


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2004)

"I can scout, but I prefer the idea of scouting ahead, like a few hundread feats. The problem with someone on horse is that if he get caught in a trap set by bandits or spider, he will have not much chance to escape..."


----------



## Dhes (Sep 29, 2004)

Dunstand raises an eyebrow at sielwoodans command.
“I would hope that Teleri’s warhorse could outrun a spider or a trap.” 

ooc: "Its a Trap" -Admiral Ackbar


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2004)

Teleri shrugs. "Plus, from what I remember from my dad, it's kinda better to scout on foot. More quiet that way I guess. Horses make a lot of noise." she looked at dunstand apologetically.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 30, 2004)

"Teleri is right, and what make a good trap, is the fact that you can't react before the first attack. Take two spider against a horse, and the horse may be unable to carry his rider before it could react. Yes, the horse will surely be able to outrun the spider, in condition the spiders can't reach him before he or his rider can react."


----------



## Majin (Sep 30, 2004)

Sielwoodan goes on ahead to scout, distancing himself from the party quickly. 

Gharlef nods at Dunstand. "Spiders have always been fairly active in the area. There are stories that drow haunt the underground of the region, and that these spiders are the overflow from their armies," the guard quickly adds "But I don't believe a word of that. Drow don't normally dwell so close to the surface. Perhaps there is another reason."

Sielwoodan comes to a clearing, the northern side of the trail is dominated by a roughly-cut, pointed, gray stone obelisk. The 8-foot-high stone is engraved with strange, curving symbols, and is about two feet across at the base.

He also notices some rather loud rustling coming from the bushes and trees not far from the edge of the woods.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 30, 2004)

Calenthang goes disturbingly quiet at the mention of drow.
"Perhaps the abundance of spiders is due to naïve elves that travel alone," he mumbles to himself.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 30, 2004)

Sielwoodan stop at the noise. He quickly looks around and spot the place place to observe the bush and trees without being seen from them, but still seen from the road. He move slowly and silently to that place, putting an arrow on his string. From there, he starts to watch and listen to see if there is nothing that can help him to identify what make that noise.

When the group finally come into sight, he will make a sign to them to stop where they are. Sielwoodan will come back, reporting the information he will have gathered.


----------



## Majin (Oct 2, 2004)

Sielwoodan is able to make out what appears to be a large owlbear as the source of the movement in the woods. It's movement appears erratic, but it does not stray far from it's position at the edge of the woods.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 3, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Interesting monument, Gharlef.  What is it?"

Upon noticing the comotion, Drogo mutters, 'Not a very safe trail.  May not be many people arriving at this fair.  Oh, well.  After we're finished clearing this place out, there'll be a crowd."

"Seilwooden, that doesn't look hostile, more likely confused.  Perhaps we can reason with it to leave.  Does anyone know much about these creatures?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 3, 2004)

Calenthang frowns at Sielwoodan's report of the owlbear. He just shrugs when Drogo asks about the creature in general.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2004)

"Question is, can they be reasoned with?" Teleri asks softly. "I don't know about Drogo or Ayden, but Sehahine hasn't exactly blessed me with the knowledge of communicating with other creatures," she said dryly.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 4, 2004)

“Well we could stay here for the rest of our lives and contemplate the nature of these creatures, or we could just move on and see what happens. What’s the worst thing that can happen?”


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 4, 2004)

Calenthang gives a jubilant laugh at Dunstand's comment.
"Surely this is good reasoning, my friends."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 4, 2004)

Not seeing anyone else willing to approach the owlbear, Calenthang steps out into the clearing and makes his way over to it. Sword drawn. He's not stupid.
He whispers to Sielwoodan in Elven as he walks out. "Cover me."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 4, 2004)

Sielwoodan put an hand on Calenthag shoulder. "Wait! Don't move. I know a bit about them... well, not much, but one thing. They always attack on sight. I've never heard a tale of a friendly owlbear or even one that just ignore someone. So we have two choices. We leave the trail and try to move around him so he can't see us. Or we can attack him and kill the beast." He looks at his companion for a moment. "I would go for the second choice, as the next traveller may have less luck than us. I suggest we coordinate our attack, everyone with range weapon, except Calenthang, who would ready to intercept any attack of the beast on us with his swords. We could seriously wound the beast even before it could close on us, giving us an edge. With a little luck, the beast would run away. Does it seems fine with everyone?"

OCC: As magical beast is my favored enemy, I've suppose I knew a thing or two about Owlbear. Hope you don't mind Majin...


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2004)

"Sounds reasonable," Teleri says, quietly taking her bow off her shoulder and quickly stringing it, before taking an arrow out and notching it to the bow. "Just say the word," she whispers. "If we fire together, we probably have a better shot of hitting it before it notices us,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 4, 2004)

Calenthang gives a curt nod and waits for the action to begin.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 4, 2004)

Making a mental note to examine the monument after the crisis with the owlbear has been dealt with, Ayden pulled the slender wand of healing from the bag at his side.

"While I can't help with the attack, I promise that I will be ready to help as best I can."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2004)

Sielwoodan put an arrow on his string. "On my count." He looks at his companion to see when they are all ready. When they are, he start to count: "3... 2... 1... fire!"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 5, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo motions Therav Finthalus and Gharlef to take position behind the party, then readies his sling.  "Rex, guard them" he telepaths to his companion.  He'll sling at his chance (+7 1d3)


----------



## Majin (Oct 5, 2004)

OoC: Not a problem on the knowledge thing Velmont. Seems like something Sielwoodan would certainly know a little about under the circumstances. 

Those with ranged weaponry take aim at the owlbear at the edge of the treeline and fire. (Dunstand as well I assume) (Total Damage - 20)

A pained screech comes from the trees and the owlbear charges from the forest directly towards the party. Sielwoodan's second shot as the owlbear charges sails over it's shoulders into to the woods, while his third, finds it's mark in the owlbear's side. (5 damage) Calenthang, being up front to shield the others from attack is the first to realize the owlbear as more than it appears. Much larger than a normal one, it appears old, almost ancient, but also with some wounds around it's sides, spider bites. He swings as he meets the creature's charge, slicing into one of it's arms. (8 damage) The creature reaches him and lunges to attack, ripping through the elf's armor with a large claw, the force of the blow sending him to the ground! (10 damage)

Initiative:

Sielwoodan - 20
Calenthang - 17
Ancient Owlbear - 15
Dunstand - 14
Ayden - 14
Drogo - 12
Teleri - 4

Edit - OoC: Forgot Sielwoodan & Calenthang's attacks after the surprise ranged attack. They both should have gotten a chance to attack the owlbear before it came. Changed to reflect that.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2004)

As the ancient creature charged them, Ayden paused as he saw the size of the creature.

_~No creature lives to be that size without being a fierce foe to all it faced...Guide our blows Uncle~_

As Calenthang was knocked down by the creature's strength and fury, Ayden knew the tattered leather armor that the warrior would not protect him from many more blows of that power.

_~Hopefully we will bring the creature down before it can land another strike against him...~_

Looking at the slender wand in his hand, then to the hammer at his side, Ayden knew he could not simply sit back and allow the elf to face the creature alone. Pulling his hammer free, Ayden charged the creature hoping to by Calenthang a moment to recover his wits and ready his defenses against the beast.

_ooc: Charging the creature to attack, as I know that Calenthang will hop up in time to not be prone, but Ayden doesn't know that..._


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 5, 2004)

Calenthang's eyes go wide along with his arms as he falls back to the ground. He gives a slight guffaw at his own underestimation of the creature and quickly makes to stand on his feet again; sword slashing.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 5, 2004)

Dunstand quickly pulls out a second dagger and lets it fly for the owlbear.
(+7 Throw, Dagger 1d4+1)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2004)

Teleri fires her arrows when the others do. Seeing the others too close to the owlbear for safe shooting, she shoulders her bow and draws stormarmor. Ducking under the creature's wild attacks, she swings her sword into her own attack.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2004)

_Was I wise to suggest that?_ thinks Sielwoodan to himself. He move on the side, to have a better view of the creature, and rapidly shoots two arrows.

OOC:
(Free) 5 ft.
(Full) +7/+7, 1d8+3 (Including Rapid Shot and Point Blank Shot)
note: 2 arrows shot up to now in this combat


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2004)

*Drogo*

Deciding there's probably not enough room for everyone to engage, Drogo moves up behind Calenthang, and casts _Bulls Strength _ to help their strongest fighter.


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2004)

OoC: Last post edited again to reflect Sielwoodan's other (rapid fire) shot. So, a recap of what's happened so far this round to clear any confusion:

Sielwoodan's 1st shot: Missed
Sielwoodan's 2nd shot: 5 damage
Calenthang's attack: 8 damage
Owlbear's attack: 10 damage (To Calenthang)

~

Dunstand slides another dagger out from one of the many locations on his body he keeps them, and throws it at the owlbear, but does not manage to strike his target. 

Ayden hefts his magical hammer as he rushes to Calenthang's aid, swinging the large weapon at the owlbear, attempting to swat it away from his fallen companion. (7 Physical/4 Shock) The creature screeches in anger as the magical lightning sends electrical charges throughout it's body.

Sending Rex to guard Gharlef and Therav, Drogo moves up to Calenthang and casts his spell on him to increase his strength. As Calenthang gets to his feet, he feels stronger then ever, his weapon feeling lighter, but more powerful in his hands, he is bolstered on to strike back at the owlbear in force. 

Teleri joins the fight as well, unsheathing her sword and meeting the owlbear with her blade. She swings at the ancient creature before her, finding an opening that allows her to wound the creature. (4 damage)

Initiative:

Sielwoodan - 20
Calenthang - 17
Ancient Owlbear - 15
Dunstand - 14
Ayden - 14
Drogo - 12
Teleri - 4


----------



## Dhes (Oct 6, 2004)

Dunstand lets out a series of foul curses blaming a number of gods, parents and body parts for his dagger flying wide of his target.

Quickly drawing his Rapier he moves into close combat. 
(+4 Melee, Rapier 1d6+1)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2004)

*Drogo*

If there appears to be room, Drogo will engage with his spear and shield.  Otherwise, he'll pause, prepared to cast a CLW spell on anyone who appears in bad shape.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2004)

Teleri adds a few memorable curses of her own, as the owlbear manages to rip her shirt on one swing as she makes another move. "Damnit! THAT's my favorite shirt!" she growls, attacking once more.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 7, 2004)

Calenthang, unaware of the reason for his sudden boost in strength, figures his second wind has come early and presses his attack on the ancient owlbear with more earnest.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2004)

As the head of the hammer connected with the owlbear forcing it to step back for a moment in pain and frustration, Ayden momentarily could not believe the irony of the situation. All of his life, he had been the embarrassment of the Wyvernspurs when it came to his martial prowess, and now he was standing in front of a creature that could cave in his skull from a single blow from its paw.

As Calenthang rose from the ground, Ayden stepped to the elvish warrior's wounded side, trying to protect his friend as best he could by proximity. Bringing the hammer up once again, Ayden forced the doubts from his mind and swung the hammer at the creature's chest, hoping to shatter a rib or two in the beast's chest.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 7, 2004)

OOC: As I didn't act yet since my last post... Here a reminder:

_Was I wise to suggest that?_ thinks Sielwoodan to himself. He move on the side, to have a better view of the creature, and rapidly shoots two arrows.

OOC:
(Free) 5 ft.
(Full) +7/+7, 1d8+3 (Including Rapid Shot and Point Blank Shot)
note: 2 arrows shot up to now in this combat


----------



## Majin (Oct 8, 2004)

Sielwoodan looses two more arrows into the owlbear, both striking it's flank with a satisfying *thunk* (5 damage/4 damage)

Calenthang slashes deep into the owlbear's abdomen, blood further matting the creature's feathers. (10 damage)

The ancient creature howls in rage at it's wounds, slashing and clawing at those near it. A claw catches both Calenthang and Ayden, putting gouges in their armor. (Calenthang - 7 damage / Ayden - 10 damage) In addition it lashes out at Ayden's neck, snapping at him with it's beak, barely missing him.

Dunstand makes his way around and steps up behind the owlbear, striking at the creature. (Crit! 12 damage) Ayden's swing just misses the owlbear's chest as it swings around towards Dunstand in response to his attack from behind. Drogo as well misses with his spear jab as he finds a place to join in on the melee. 

Teleri's eyes widen as her next swing appears almost guided by her sword as it strikes down hard on the owlbear, it's attention diverted elsewhere. The sword cuts deep into the creatures side, and in response the creature tenses up, shudders a moment, then drops where stands, letting out a last moan of a death wail. (Crit! 16 damage)

OoC: Teleri may now treat her sword as +1


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 8, 2004)

Calenthang turns his neck to the side in a quick bone-cracking motion and pats himself down. He looks at his beat-up armor with some distaste.
"There might be more spiders nearby..." he points out quietly and looks to Sielwoodan pointedly.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 8, 2004)

Dunstand spits on the creatures carcass and retrieves his daggers.
“See, that’s why I don’t like the outdoors. First we get attacked by big hairy spiders and then  (pointing at the owlbear) this.. this creature.”


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2004)

Teleri grins at Dunstand. "Hay, at least you don't have to worry about being hauled off to the local gaol if you get in a brawl out here with the local wildlife. We probably did this guy a favor. Look at the spider bites." she said more seriously, nodding to the carcase. 

"If we hadn't have come along, he'd have died a slow, really unpleasant death." she remarked, taking a rag out of her belt-pouch and cleaning her sword judisciously before sliding StormArmor back into her sheath. 



ooc:
yay! StormArmor likes Teleri more now!


----------



## Velmont (Oct 8, 2004)

"Stop complaining, Dunstand. You are not even wounded. And Calenthang is right. There is many bites on the owlbear. If it wasn't of the job the spiders have done on him first, we could have been in more serious trouble. Let's advance."

On that, Sielwoodan put an arrow ready on his string and start to advance.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 8, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo sighs.  "If raised carefully, I understand that these creatures can be trained to be efficient and trustworthy guards.  If they simply grow in the wild, they are viscious killers.  This one does not appear to be a mother, so there seems little point in searching for a nest.  No.  We should be glad we are clearing this path, for this beast would certainly have encountered others eventually.

"So, Therav, did you expect this much trouble on the way to the fair?  I suspect you may have gotten a real bargain when you retained our services!"


----------



## Majin (Oct 8, 2004)

Therav chuckles but still wears a confident expression. "Why of course Drogo, I am quite pleased with your services thus far, and in fact, if you would believe it, the last trip here was quite similar. Although as I stated, there was a manticore that confronted us, not an owlbear, that much at least, is new to me."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2004)

"Manticores? Gods, I heard those things were nasty," she turned to the elf they had rescued. "Is this sort of wildlife activity normal?" she asked mildly. "I mean, do the attacks mainly happen on or near the road or all over?" 

She looked thoughtful. "If it's mostly happening on or near the road you could be facing something a little bit more organized than simple banditry,"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2004)

"I've heard some tales with Manticore. And if half of what that have been told is true, we are still lucky to fall on a weakened Old Owlbear. Now, let's move, and don't talk except when necessary. We don't want to attarct any more beast or vermin. I'll go back foward."

On that, Sielwoodan take some avance, as he was doing before he met the Owlbear.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 9, 2004)

As Sielwoodan prepared to move further into the woods, Ayden spoke up quickly.

"A moment before we venture further along the path Sielwoodan."

Slipping the warhammer back into the loop at his waist, Ayden pulled the slender wand of healing from his belt and called upon the power inside of it to heal both Calenthang and himself.

As the wounds closed over, Ayden looked over to the stone monument and wished he had time to study it further. While he was the first to admit that he was no true scholar, following Finder's calling had given him an appreciation of creations of the past, and Ayden wondered why the marker had been placed out in the middle of the forest.

However, as he knew his companions most likely did not share in his desire to study the monument, Ayden turned back to face the scout and nodded that he was ready to leave as well.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 9, 2004)

Calenthang keeps quiet during the discussion of the forest of his former homeland, not wanting to put any of his companions at ill ease with tales of the many demons that wander the ancient woods. He hesitates to allow Ayden to waste the party's resources to heal him, but in the end thanks him all the same.


----------



## Majin (Oct 9, 2004)

OoC: Healing both up to full depletes four charges total from the wand.

~

Continuing on, the party travels about a mile past the obelisk when you see a simply dressed woman step out from the woods. She waves a greeting to you. A large hood shades her eyes from what sun passes through the canopy of the trees above. From within it strands of her dark red hair escape in wisps and blow lightly at the occasional wind.

"Greetings, fellow fairgoers. My name is Kayris, apprentice to master smith Shoban. I go to meet him at the fair, and I believe we will be safer and better entertained if we travel together," she says with a smile. She eyes Dunstand and throws a quick wink his way as well.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 9, 2004)

Calenthang smirks at the overly-trusting woman when she winks at Dunstand.
_Two peas in a pod, no doubt..._


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2004)

Sielwoodan nods at the girl and start to speak so his voice can be heard by the apprentice, but not farther. "I see no problem with that, but as the forest is not a safe place, you'll follow the same rule as anyone in this group. Don't speak uselessly, and whisper when you talk. Shout only when really needed. Simple rules to do a minimum of sounds, so we won't attract beast or vermin. We already met more than our share today."


----------



## Majin (Oct 9, 2004)

Kayris raises an eyebrow at Sielwoodan's direct tone, but falls in step with the party nontheless. Gharlef does not raise a comment, and Therav merely smiles at the woman, and nods, but keeps his eyes on her frequently, fearing for his merchandise no doubt. 

"Wise precautions I'm sure," she says, touching the side of her nose. "But I believe it is more difficult to conceal oneself from the local fauna than just remaining quiet. I trust you are all taking steps to mask your scents as well? Otherwise all the silence in the world would not protect you for long from those that can sniff you out."


----------



## Dhes (Oct 10, 2004)

Dunstand makes a deep bow and flourishes his clock for Kayris. 
“Well met lady Kayris, my name is Dunstand Tybalt.” 
“Please don’t take any note of my companion here. Although he is a fair scout and woodsman, he’s lacks the civility of people like us.”

Making another deep bow,
“I offer you my protection for as long as you need it.”


----------



## Velmont (Oct 10, 2004)

"Honestly, no... I was used to travel where birgands were a menace, and animals feared the scent of man. But sound can travel far and in every direction. Scent will carry far only in the direction the wind blow."

Sielwoodan takes a look around and try to spot some herbs that could mask the scent of the group.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2004)

Teleri smiles warmly at the newcomer. "My name is Teleri. And you said you were apprenticed to a mastersmith?" she asked curiously. "What sort of weapons or armor do you specialize in?"

She casually placed her hand on StormArmour's hilt. _*When we get to the fair, could you help me pick out a good armor-smith? I know something about armor and weapons, but I am no expert by any means. Perhaps this Kayris and her master might be good. I think that some of the guys could use some better armor. *_ She told the sword dryly.


----------



## Majin (Oct 11, 2004)

Sielwoodan scans the roadside but is unable to spot anything he can use to help mask the parties scent. 

Kayris nods at Dunstand and cocks a knowing half-smile his way at his words then turns to regard Teleri. "Indeed I am. Master Shoban has all types of weapons and armor available. He crafts anything of metal, and we have a tanner who is skilled at leatherworking helping us as well."

The sword sounds to snort in annoyance in her mind. _I am not to be your tour guide of Faerun, girl,_ it says simply.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2004)

Teleri mentally chuckles at the sword's barb. _*Didn't expect you to be a tour-guide. But if my companion was about to make a bad purchase and I knew it, I'd be obligated to tell her that the merchant was rooking her. That's all,*_ she told the sword dryly. _*Very few people live on a desert island.*_ she added.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 12, 2004)

As Sielwoodan's search turns up nothing, Calenthang wonders what is keeping the party from continuing on. By this time his interest in the wood elf fair is more than a little piqued.
"Let us continue on, my friends," he says with raised eyebrows. "Nothing is stopping us from walking and talking at the same time," he adds with a grin.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 12, 2004)

Dunstand walks over to Kayris and offers her his arm. 
“My companion is correct, lets get to the fair with all haste.”


----------



## kirinke (Oct 12, 2004)

Teleri laughs as the others continue to travel. "Eager to partake of the local mead are you Calenthang?" she teases him.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 12, 2004)

Calenthang reddens shyly at Teleri's playful humor, finding it easier to accept her reasoning for his eagerness.
"I don't know, friend Teleri, I've had some mighty fine dwarven ales in my lifetime," he says with mock pomp.


----------



## Majin (Oct 12, 2004)

Kayris takes Dunstand's arm gingerly with a smile. She looks to Drogo and the others who have not introduced themselves yet. "And your names are? Don't be shy, I won't bite," she says with a grin.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 12, 2004)

Dunstand grins at Kayris. 
“You don’t? That’s too bad.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 12, 2004)

Calenthang offers his hand in a sign of parlay.
"Excuse me, friend Kayris, I am Calenthang," he says solemnly.


----------



## Majin (Oct 12, 2004)

Kayris nods at Calenthang and gives a quick glance Dunstand's way, a bright twinkle in her eye in response to his comment, then returns her gaze to the elven fighter. "Well met, Calenthang," she returns his gesture. "Your cautious friend here mentions you have had your fill of encounters this day. Might I inquire as to what trouble has befallen you so far?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 12, 2004)

Calenthang's eyes twinkle themselves at Kayris' question, their depths radiating an almost evil lust.
"Spiders," he says simply. After a brief pause he explains the owlbear encounter.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 12, 2004)

Her chest clenched in alarm as she saw that familar look in Calenthang's eyes. Her ranger father often had that look whenever he spoke of the drow, a race he detested. Once, that hatred had almost destroyed him in body and soul. 

Only her mother had been able to bring him back from ruin and even then, she had help from both Teleri and a priest of Eilistraee. The months of healing both spiritual and physical nearly tore the family apart, but when it was over, they had emerged stronger for it. In fact, her father had converted from nature worship to serving Eilistraee. 

Teleri jerked out of her memory, sighing. _*Not even my mother could forsee the path I have taken. And she is one of the best of Selune's oracles.*_ She looked down at the mithril sword. *My brothers would laugh themselves silly if they found out about you.*


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2004)

Sielwoodan leave the group, taking back is place some distance in front of them, scouting the way, an arrow ready to be shooted.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 12, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Greetings, Kayris.  You are welcome to accompany us to the fair.  Be aware we are in the pay of Mr. Finthalus, here, and will continue to act as his guards.  You are probably well advised to travel with us, as these woods have proven dangerous.  I am Drogo Hornblower.  This is my companion Rex," says Drogo, indicating the dog, and bowing slightly to the newcomer.


----------



## Majin (Oct 13, 2004)

Kayris listens to Calenthang's description of prior events with interest. When he is finished she nods and responds, "My, it certainly sounds dangerous. I guess I could count myself lucky I haven't ran into any trouble alone out here."

She smiles at Drogo as he introduces himself and Rex, "I certainly feel much safer travelling with all of you, especially if what you have told me about your encounters so far is true."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 13, 2004)

Teleri grins lopsidedly at Kayris. "I wouldn't get too comfortable m'lady. The kind of trouble we attract usually has fangs, talons and can throw spells. And we seem to encounter such on a distressingly regular basis."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 14, 2004)

Calenthang finds himself feeling some mistrust for Kayris at her admittance of her lack of difficulty in travel in the forest. He squints and shakes his head while silently reprimanding himself for his odd pessimistic behavior as of late.
_Innocent until proven guilty_, he quotes his former mentor.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 14, 2004)

Dunstand pats Kayris' hand, “Don’t worry my lady. I admit that we do have a natural tendency to encounter trouble, but up till now we always handled ourselfs pretty well.”


----------



## Majin (Oct 15, 2004)

Kayris smiles at Dunstand's reassurance of her safety, but her eyes quickly widen as she looks over the rogue's shoulder. Placing a hand over her mouth she points frantically behind him. 

The rustling of bushes can be heard behind the party off the side of the path.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 15, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Oooo, not again.  Rex, guard!"  He motions towards the merchant and injured elf.  He dismounts, and readies his spear and shield.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 15, 2004)

Calenthang draws his sword and positions himself so that he can keep one eye on Kayris and one eye on the bushes. Just because your guilt hasn't been proven, doesn't mean you're not guilty.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 15, 2004)

Dunstand lets a dagger fall in to the palm of his hand and positions himself between Kayris and the bushes. “Just stay behind me my lady.”


----------



## Velmont (Oct 15, 2004)

"Cover me" Sielwoodan says to his companion. Slowly, and quieltly, he advance in direction of the bush, an arrow ready on his bow. He will try to identify what is making that noise. As soon as he knows what it is, he will back up and tell his driends what he has seen. If the creature attack him, he will let go his arrow.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 15, 2004)

Teleri quickly flicks her bow off her shoulder and has an arrow in place, ready for any unpleasentness.


----------



## Majin (Oct 16, 2004)

Kayris crouches down behind Dunstand. The bushes rustle more fiercely, drawing everyones attention further into the woods as the thing making the sound seems to flee. More sounds are heard from the opposite direction, and then all around, drawing heads back and forth to watch for any danger. Then all is quiet.

Unfortunately in the confusion Calenthang loses sight of Kayris, who was hiding behind Dunstand. Now, he noticed, a slight chill running down his spine, the girl was nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 16, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo crouches, glancing around to make sure the group is well positioned, guarding each others flanks.  "I don't like this.  Everyone stay alert."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 16, 2004)

A million creatures flash behind Calenthang's eyes as he tries to determine what could possibly cause this disturbance. Not sure of the power of his spell-caster companions, he considers downing a potion that would allow him to see things made invisible with some apprehension.
_Where is Kayris?_ he thinks to himself with a furrowed brow, half-concerned for her well-being and half-concerned about the possible danger she may serve to his companions.
"Everyone, close together!" he says, indicating to the group to form some makeshift shoulder-to-shoulder formation.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 16, 2004)

As Dunstadnd moves to take his position with the rest of the group, he turns his head to look at Kayris. “Don’t worry my la…..”  Noticing that Kayris is no where to be seen. “Where did the Lady Kayris go? She was right behind me, there is no way any thing could have sneaked up and taken her.”


----------



## Velmont (Oct 16, 2004)

"Stay alert"  Sielwoodan approach the last point where the girl was standing. He looks around and above his head before he starts to looks for footprints


----------



## Majin (Oct 16, 2004)

Sielwoodan looks all around for Kayris. The girl, still nowhere in sight, he begins looking for footprints and is puzzled when he finds none leading away from her last known position behind Dunstand. To him it almost seems as if she disappeared into thin air.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 17, 2004)

Teleri frowns as the bushes stop rustling. "Lady Kayris?" she queries, looking around in obvious confusion. 

She looks at the others, in particular their employer Therav and the Mellorn Gharlef. "Did you see her? Perhaps she ran away in fear," 

She walks towards Seilwoodan who is studying the area around Dunstand. Seeing the footprints going nowhere, an avastic chill runs down her spine. She looks at Seilwoodan, white-faced. "What is going on here?" she asked.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 17, 2004)

It quickly dawns on Calenthang that his companions do not share his same apprehensions, and he comes to his own conclusions about the situation.
_However like my homeland this place is, it is still not home_, he thinks to himself, feeling foolish for making a scene about what was most likely just a pack of wild animals.
He keeps his sword drawn nonetheless.


----------



## Majin (Oct 17, 2004)

Therav shakes his head at Teleri's question and Gharlef manages the same, the elf's head angled to the ground, with an arm around his stomach, but a sharper gaze in his eye, as if trying to make some ancient sense out of what has just happened. It is obvious the Mellorn guard is still in some discomfort from his not-fully-healed wounds. "Perhaps we should continue on?" he suggests, looking up, his face expressionless. 

"I would feel much safer in the hands of my people's healers, and although I feel for the sudden loss of Ms. Kayris, I believe it wise to quickly move on so we do not end up just like her."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 17, 2004)

"Perhaps," Teleri replies with some misgivings. 

"Could you help me search the surrounding area?" she asked the others. "I want to make sure that the lady 'kayris' is truly beyond our aid." she looked grim. "I have a feeling that she has been beyond our aid for a long time, but..."


----------



## Dhes (Oct 19, 2004)

“We are not going to leave with out her are we? What if she is in mortal peril?”


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2004)

"My first guess is that a spider was playing with us. Remember we find Gharlef in the air. Calenthag with Ayden, Teleri with Drogo, Therav with Gharlef, Dunstand with me. You never leave your companion from sight. Ayden, Calenthag, you are in charge to look over Therav, Gharlef and the wagon. I am not sure they will be able to defend themselves quite well against what is playing with us. Teleri and Drogo, you start to search that way, Dunstand and me on that side. We do a quick view, look up too. Stay close of here, preferably in sight. If you found nothing in 2 minutes, come back here. We won't let her dissapear without doing anything, but I don't want to waste time or split the group too much. If you find something, shout if needed, but better you come back here to report.

Dunstand, now the time to proove you can be discreet, come on."

Sielwoodan will go in the last direction the footprint was leading. He was suggesting that Drogo and Teleri walk in theopposite direction, and Calenthag and Ayden stay in place to watch over the wagon. Sielwoodan will be as discreet as he can, hoping Dunstand can follow his lead.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 19, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo shrugs.  He looks up, paranoid that something above snatched her.  Assuming nothing is amiss above, he'll whistle for Rex to follow, and trot off per Sielwooden's directions.


----------



## Majin (Oct 19, 2004)

Drogo looks up nervously, making sure there is no danger above, and is relieved to discover no spiders or anything else of a threatening nature. 

Splitting up per Sielwoodan's suggestion, the groups of two investigating a short ways into the forest search futiley for any sign of Kayris, but unfortunately they turn up nothing. Fortunately at least, no more spiders or other dangerous wildlife either.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 19, 2004)

Calenthang stands by the wagon with a grim look on his face. Not finding that to be entertaining enough while he waits, he pulls his whetstone from his pack and sharpens his longswords.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 19, 2004)

Dunstand chuckles at Sielwooden’s forceful leadership. Drawing one of his daggers, he joins Sielwooden in the search.

After some minutes of searching without result, Dunstand slumps against the side of the wagon. “We should go, there is no point in staying here. If she was around, we would have found her, and if she was in danger she would have cried out."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 19, 2004)

Calenthang looks up from his meticulous whetting at Dunstand.
"Sometimes you don't have a chance to cry out," he says calmly, "but I agree, we should move on."
He puts his stone away and replaces his swords in their respective sheaths.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 19, 2004)

Dunstand looks up at Calenthang, “You are just one big bundle of joy aren’t you.” Straightening himself, Dunstand Looks at his companions, nods ones and continues down the path. “The faster we get there, the faster we can get some answers, and we should inform master Shoban.”


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2004)

"You are both right... we need to move, but continue to watch over your companion. There is nothing we can do without risking to meet more wildlife. We will report the dissapearance to the authority, maybe they will be able to send a rescue group. Let's move on."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2004)

Teleri came back, looking quite grim and saddened. She too felt that Kayris was beyond aid, but for different reasons than the others. Her mother had told her tales of spirits, full-bodied and quite normal looking who would join with a group, only to disappear near the site of their own deaths. She shivered. Perhaps Kayris' disappearence was as Calenthang said. She would find out.

"I agree. Let's get out of here," she said.

*What do you think my friend?* she asked the sword silently. *You are a spirit yourself, could it be that Kayris was nothing more than a phantom?* she asked, out of curiousity if nothing else.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 19, 2004)

"If I have offended you, I apologize, friend Dunstand, but I see no reason to be joyous when a traveling companion of mine has disappeared," he says, feeling he must have said something wrong to provoke Dunstand's sarcasm.
Calenthang continues along with the others, keeping an ironic eye on Ayden.
_As if he couldn't take care of himself..._


----------



## Majin (Oct 20, 2004)

As the group moves on towards the festival good fortune is upon them, as they encounter no more danger on the way. Soon Mellorn guards are seen patrolling the roads with increasing frequency. Some look to Gharlef with concern but he waves them off, preferring to continue towards the city.

Entering the outskirts of the fair, ornate wooden buildings on platforms can be seen, suspended high in the trees, barely hidden in the canopy above. Quick glimpses of thin, wide-eyed faces of wood elf children staring down at you can be seen occasionally as you pass by, the faces of these children wrapped tight with the same cloth as Gharlef.

The sounds of hundreds of voices up ahead are added to the creaking of Therav's wagon.

Hundreds of people fill a large clearing in the forest. They talk excitedly, laughing and shouting greetings to friends they apparently haven't seen for several years. A large wooden gazebo at the center of the clearing is filled with chairs and tables and covered by a pointed roof of woven vines and leaves. Sunlight pours in through the large break in the ancient canopy above, shining off of dozens of colorful canvas stalls and tents set up in concentric circles around the clearing. Shoppers are already making deals, and everyone seems to be drinking or eating something. 

Mellorn guards watch from platforms high in the trees, all around the edge of the clearing, and a large cluster of elevated Mellorn buildings is visible within the forest to the south. One in particular stands out above the rest; a breathtaking structure of crystal, glass, and living wood, the outline of which merges into the surrounding woods with graceful ease. 

The Mellorn have set up tables of food just inside the woods behind the traders' stalls. A single wood elf stands behind each table, each filled with every sort of food and drink the forest can provide: cuts of boar and deer roasted with rare spices and wild root vegetables, fruits, shelled nuts, wine and beer made from mosses and wildflowers. All of it seems to be free for the taking, and the wood elves seem happy to see it go. Most fairgoers take the food with them and continue shopping or find a seat in the gazebo.

Gharlef politely excuses himself, indicating he will be at the healers, having his wounds tended.

Therav immediately begins searching for a good spot to set up his stall and camp, and asks Calenthang to come help hold poles while he sets stakes. Unfortunately, the only open spots that are left are those near the rim of the clearing, which appear to upset the merchant considerably. Nontheless, with Calenthang's help and anyone else that wishes to assist him, he sets up his stall and raises a large tent behind it, almost inside the woods. 

"You all are welcome to sleep in my tent with me if you wish. If not, there are a number of large community tents set up over there if you prefer," he motions towards a one of the many large tents erected throughout the clearing. 

"Please, go enjoy yourselves. The festival will last seven days and until I am ready to leave I doubt I will need much protection, so until then you may go about as you please."


----------



## Dhes (Oct 20, 2004)

Helping with the erection of the tent, Dunstand makes small banter with Calenthang. “I must say dear calenthang, you people make magnificent sights. If seen a lot of the lands, but nothing like this splendor.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 20, 2004)

Calenthang helps Therav without complaint, and decides to stay in Therav's tent for his nights here; preferring to be away from the larger noisier community tents during Reverie.
He reddens, whether in anger or embarrassment cannot be discerned, at Dunstand's remark about the Mellorn.
"Woodelves as a whole tend to remain antisocial and aloof, friend Dunstand. This type of festival is not seen where I am from, and I am just as much impressed by these sights as you," he says politely.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 21, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Wow.  This is quite a place.  Anyone up for walk around?  It looks safe enough, but based on our experiences since we've met, I'd prefer we stuck together for awhile longer.  I'd be on the market for a good sling, and maybe a sharp scimitar.  And who knows what else we might find."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2004)

Teleri looks at the others. "We need to find Master Shoban at least and tell him about the loss of his apprentice," she said.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 21, 2004)

"I will stay here," Calenthang says quietly, his former enthusiasm about the wood elf festival seemingly gone. "I'm sure I can be of assistance to friend Therav," he says in explanation.


----------



## Majin (Oct 22, 2004)

~Verbatim's actions:

Ayden will try to escort Gharlef to the healers and speak to them about his injuries, as well as what he had try to do to help the injured hunter.

Afterwards, Ayden will try to convince Calenthang that he needs better armor and if the group is willing to part with the coins we have amassed, take the elf out shopping for some MW Scale Mail. If they find some made that Calenthang likes (insert elvish design here), Ayden will try to haggle with him, as if there was one thing that his family taught him, it is that merchants love to haggle. (Diplomacy check)

Ayden will also keep his eyes out for a merchant to whom he can sell the MW Kama to, perhaps the same merchant he buys the armor from.

After all the shopping is completed, Ayden will help the merchant set up his shop, asking questions about the gathering and also speaking to the merchant about the benefits of adopting Finder's dogma to his crafting of his wares. Ayden will not try to be "preachy", but to stress that a true artist such as himself should see that with Finder's blessings his craft could be greatly improved, as could his own personal life.

Before settling down for the night, Ayden will break out his violin and play for those around him, and if the chance is given, will also speak to those gathered about the joys of hearing Finder's music in their lives.

When the dawn breaks, Ayden will pray for his spells as normal.

~

Ayden's offer to escort Gharlef to the healer gives the guard pause for a moment, but he nods slowly and accepts his help. Once there Gharlef is treated and Ayden meets the city's chief cleric, Tho'correl. The cleric thanks Ayden for rescuing Gharlef as he heal's the elf, and tells him to feel free to visit him if any aid is ever needed.

The tent and stall being already raised upon his return, Ayden's proposal though seems to set a gleam in Therav's eyes, as if any improvement that could be brought to his wares would be welcome, as would the increased profit resulting from such "blessings".

OoC: The shopping actions are pending for right now awaiting everyone's approval about Ayden's ideas about what to buy/sell.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 22, 2004)

Sielwoodan is releive to see that nothing bad had happned after the dissapearance of the girl.

"I think Felmir need some rest. I'll go find a place for him. I have a cousin who used to travel here every year, I'll try to find him. I'll catch you at Therav's tent later..."

OOC: Safe arrival... I am in a cybercafé, so I don' t know yet what will be my possibilities to visit the game... so Sielwoodan will be away until I got to know how frequently I can be here.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 22, 2004)

Calenthang is at first hesitant to bother replacing his armor, but Ayden convinces him in short order with his usual charm and not to mention Calenthang's secret wish to wander about the festival.

(OOC: This is of course assuming that my _wonderful_ and _gracious_ group will spare a few _measly_ coin for their _strongest_ and, right now, _only_ tank. Oh yes, I went there  )


----------



## Dhes (Oct 22, 2004)

After setting up the merchants stall, Dunstand wanders the festival to look for some crafted daggers and sample some of the spirits.

ooc: No I will not share my piece of the horde. I’m going to save up for a flying monkey


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 23, 2004)

_OOC:  Anyone know how much cash we've got.  Drogo only lists 50 gps to his name.  He's probably happy to pitch in for some tank armor.  He's also interested in talking to Shogan the armorer._


----------



## Majin (Oct 23, 2004)

OoC: (Manz) - If you find Dhes's sig, he has a link that I _believe_ is updated. (You'll have to check this with him) The only things I see outdated on it at a quick glance is Chastity's possessions still on there, and the emeralds Therav has paid the group for bringing him to the fair.

~Verbatim's actions:
As Ayden saw the eager look in Therav's eyes, Ayden knew that Therav had only heard the mention of increased profits, but hoped that if he could allow Therav to start hearing Finder's melodies, the artisan would begin to see that there was much more to be gained than coin.

_~The longest journey begins with one simple step...~_

When his companions gather around the tent, Ayden looked out among the crowd and felt that while they were here, they could count on the roaming elvish guards to keep the peace.

"I do think it is safe for us to wander freely while we are here, as the elves have been keeping this area safe enough for the merchants to return here year after year. However, I would not bind our weapons in peace knots just yet, as looks could be deceiving."

Hearing Calenthang's resistance to the idea of milling among his elvish cousins, Ayden approached the warrior.

"While I am sure that Therav gained from your assistance with setting up the tent, I think that he could manage for an hour or so on his own.

Pointing to the tattered leather armor that he still wore, Ayden hoped the elf's resistance could be overcome with logic.

"Your armor is almost ruined from our past battles, and you know that is to be true. Who will hold the line for us should we encounter more spiders? I know that while Finder has made me stronger, I can not match your skill or strength. Let us look to see if they have something that can replace your worn armor, and if you still desire to return afterwards, then by all means do so."

~

OoC: To make shopping at the fair go a bit quicker I feel it's best to give the group the meta-stats for the fair, so you all can search through your DMG's,(if you have them  ) and find what you like, if you're interested in magic items, and then go about seeing where you can find it. If you'd prefer to roleplay it out just tell me, or have your character go about speaking with the merchants inquiring about what's for sale.

The quick rundown is basically this: The fair has about 1,000 merchants selling things, with around 4,000 fairgoers wandering about at peak hours. There is a 10,000 gp limit on what you can find for sale here, but most stalls tend to only sell items 1,500 gp and under. Therefore finding anything relatively more expensive than that will be tougher and will not be discounted as much. 

So with that said, because the food and drink is free, and the merchants need not pay taxes on what they buy or sell, anything 1,500 gp and under is 10% off the normal cost, or when sold will give you 10% more than usual as well. Anything over 1,500 gp will likewise be discounted 5%. Happy shopping


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 23, 2004)

"You flatter me too much, friend Ayden," Calenthang says with hands raised in acquiescence.

(OOC: Fine! Buy your stupid monkey. We'll see where it gets you when you're being overrun by driders  ...communist...)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2004)

Teleri wanders over to the food tables and picks up some rather tasty tid-bits, wrapping them up in the flat-bread the local elves favored and some sort of fruit juice, before asking around for Master Shoban's tent. She is also on the look-out for any tents with Sehahin's symbol on it, wanting to restock her healing kit and other priestly things. 

ooc:
if she can, she's going to inquire about purchasing some elixers of health and also see what sort of nasties are running about and prepare for them, healing wise anyway. She's also going to keep an ear out for any local rumors that might be interesting.

And maybe dunstand wants a flying monkey as a very weird aireal scout.


----------



## Majin (Oct 24, 2004)

Wandering the fair Teleri see's and hears many things, nothing particularly of interest, mostly small talk between the fargoers and merchants bartering back and forth with customers in loud voices. As she goes about asking around for Shoban she spots a few clerical tents and herbal stalls, none displaying any symbol for a particular deity.

(OoC: A healer's kit is exhausted after 10 uses, so a new one would not be required at this time unless Teleri wants a backup, which will set her back 45 gp  On "elixers of healing" though, I assume you mean the various cure * wounds potions? I checked the elixers in the DMG and didn't see it. Another book perhaps? If not, here are the prices for the cure potions:
Light - 45 gp
Moderate - 270 gp
Serious - 675 gp

It'd also be great if I could get a finalized list from you guys with everything you've decided to sell, then I'll get a total price for you.  )

After making any purchases she desires, Teleri is able to to get some information on the location of Shoban's stall from a kindly priestess. Navigating the grounds she finds a large tent, dominating the perimeter of the side, a young human boy, about 14 tending the stall out front, racks of weapons and armor set up for purchase. Within the tent, the rythmic sounds of hammer upon steel can be heard as the telltale signs of a smith hard at work.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2004)

ooc:
gah, sorry maj, i'm typing away from home, so I don't have access to the DMG or my other various 'sources'.  Once I get home, I'll pop a list of things that might be useful for us. I have so many splat-books now its funny   

IC:
Teleri enters the stall and approaches the large human hammering away at what looks to be a new sword. "Hello, are you Master Shoban?" she asks politely.


----------



## Majin (Oct 25, 2004)

The man hammers away at his work a few more times (A sword? Maybe, maybe not) before stopping, wiping his brow, and leaning his hammer against a wall nearby. 

"Aye, I am Shoban," he says, regarding Teleri. Shoban appears to be in his late thirties, nearly bald, as whats left of his hair is either in wisps or matted down from sweat. A stocky, muscular build makes up the bulk of the man, a body that has seen many years of hard work and good food. 

"Do you need something specially made? If not, you may purchase what you need from my apprentice, Talrus, outside. There is quite a selection, I'm sure you'll find what your looking for," he says, eyeing his hammer again, eager to be back to work.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2004)

Teleri smiles, this time a bit more sadly. "No, I am not in the need of anything at the moment. But I do have a question. Do you have an apprentice by the name of Kayris?" she asks, having a horrible feeling she already knew the answer.


----------



## Majin (Oct 25, 2004)

Shoban raises a quick eyebrow at Teleri's question. "No I'm sorry miss, I've only had one other apprentice in my life besides Talrus out there, this 'Kayris' is was not."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2004)

Teleri looks startled. "Are you sure? During the journey through the forest, my companions and I met a young woman named Kayris who claimed to be your apprentice. While we were traveling, we were distracted by some rustling bushes. When we turned around, she was gone. Vanished." she said, concern in her voice. "Who was your other apprentice?" she asked curiously.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 25, 2004)

Calenthang waits for Ayden and whoever would accompany the two before leaving off in search of an armorsmith. Being a large collection of smithies and trades about, Calenthang is insistent on not buying the first thing they see; wishing to put thought into the purchase as surely as his companions would want him to do. Calenthang searches particularly for a suit of scalemail whose scales are crafted in the shape of oak leaves; it representing the strength of Nature in his mind.

(OOC: I attribute the idea of leaf-scales to Verbatim, as it is a very good one  )


----------



## Majin (Oct 25, 2004)

Shoban lets his hands rest on his hips, "I am positive Miss. My other apprentice was named Simon. If this Kayris you speak of told you I apprenticed her, she was either mistaken, or pulling your chain," he frowns, not liking the aspect of strangers going about claiming such things.

Calenthang searches for quite some time before coming across what looks to be some masterfully crafted scale that meets his tastes. A wood elf sits nearby the stall, meticulously linking chains together with a subtle grace only an elf could exude.

Calenthang is almost stunned at the beauty of a shining breastplate on a stand behind the elven smith. Intricate leaf patterns filigreed upon it's surface. Everything this elf makes, it seems, is a work of beauty.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2004)

*This is strange,* she tells to Dror. *I think he's telling the truth. What in Sehahin's name is going on here?*

"I am sorry sir if I angered you and I believe you truly. But I need to find out who this woman was or is. She vanished. Whether by magic or something else, I do not know. May I speak with your current apprentice? Perhaps he knows her. She may have as you said been lying. Here, let me describe her, perhaps you might recognize her," she tells him earnestly and gives him a description of the girl.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 25, 2004)

(OOC: By all the gods on Olympus! I've been looking to increase Calenthang's AC and was blinded by the pretty leaf-scales! Why pretty leaf-scales!?! Why have you thus blinded me!?! *straightens tie and regains composure* Okay, so guys...it turns out I want some breastplate armor. Ahem. Sorry for the misunderstanding on my part  )


----------



## Majin (Oct 25, 2004)

Shoban listens intently as Teleri describes Kayris to him, all the while slowly shaking his head. "Doesn't sound like anyone I recognize," he says, frowning. "Yet she knows my name, and to my knowledge I have never met the girl." 

The smith shrugs and moves his hands in a dismissive gesture. "Bah, I don't like puzzles. I must get back to work. Feel free to speak to Talrus all you like, as long as it doesn't distract him from his watch on my stall. But I doubt he'll be able to tell you anything more than I have. Good day to ya," Shoban says as he reaches for his hammer to continue work. He can be heard grumbling as Teleri leaves the tent. The metal cooling as they spoke, Shoban annoyingly shoves it back in the forge, muttering a slew of curses all the while about the interruption.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2004)

As Calenthang examines the breastplate, Ayden kept an eye out on the crowds around them, looking to see if he could see the others, or anyone who looked like the missing Kayris.

The enigmatic woman botheredd Ayden, a fact he had not shared with the others, as it seemed strange that someone would introduce themselves and then disappear as if she had never existed. It was another puzzle for the group to solve, and Ayden wondered if she was in any way related to the strange marker in the woods.

_~Perhaps the priests in town know something of them, or could point us in the direction of someone who could shed some light...~_

Shaking his head, Ayden vowed that for a day his questions could wait as he and his companions enjoyed the sights and ware of the festival. Afterall, if the wood elves felt it was safe for this many people to gather here each year, what could possibly be wrong?

_~As Finder once said 'Sometimes a song is simply a song...'_

Forcing the dark thoughts from his mind, Ayden smiled as Calenthang and the merchant agreed upon the cost of the breastplate and reached into the magical bag at his side to pull out the needed funds.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 25, 2004)

Calenthang takes the armor with veneration and wastes no time in removing his chainshirt and donning the breastplate right there in the middle of shop. Modesty aside. He takes the matching helm and places it atop his head to complete the, what surely must look like to passersby, dramatic ceremony.
"My thanks to you, revered Ayden," Calenthang says with a bow and tone that suggests such a title.

(OOC: Sell the chainshirt, of course)


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2004)

As Calenthang began his bow, Ayden stopped him quickly and shook his head at his friend.

"You should know better than that Calenthang, as there is nothing revered about me. While Finder has seen fit to allow me to call upon him in times of need, I am nothing more than a man travelling with his friends."

Looking at the armor on his friend, Ayden is pleased with the selection as it gave the elf a look of nobility that matched his spirit.

"Come, let us find the others and see what other wonders this place holds for us."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 25, 2004)

Calenthang raises an eyebrow at Ayden's gesture of humility.
"Reverence is in the eye of the beholder, friend Ayden," he says slowly, choosing his words accordingly. He lets the matter go, and follows after Ayden in search of their companions.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 25, 2004)

After browsing the fair, Dunstand returns to the merchant and find his companions still out and a bout. Content with the day, he takes a jug of fine wine and lays him self down under the merchants kart for some well deserved rest.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 26, 2004)

Teleri rakes back her hair, feeling frustrated as hell. _*This is perplexing.*_
She thought absently to StormArmour. *Well, let's find the others and see what's going on.*

She perused the weapons, looking at nothing in particular. _*Before we leave, I'm going to check with the Mellorn scouts. Perhaps this 'Kayris' is a spirit or wood-nymph who likes to play pranks.*_

She moved from stall to stall, chatting with other merchants and Mellorn scouts, sometimes asking about a strange woman seen in the same general vacinity of a rune-marked post. 

_*Did she seem real to you? I mean, you're a spirit. Can you sense undead or other supernatural creatures? I'm not trying to be silly or anything.*_ 

ooc: Teleri is going to sell her MW longsword and her regular short sword which will probly fetch around 325g.


----------



## Majin (Oct 26, 2004)

The elf accepts 315 gold for the breastplate. When given Calenthang's old chain the smith looks at it thoughtfully for a few moments, and not seeing anything in the damage his expert skills could not easily fix, counts out 82  gold and 5 silver, passing it to Calenthang.

Teleri is able to sell her weapons for 96 gold, 2 silver, and 5 copper.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 26, 2004)

Calenthang hands the coinage to Ayden with out even considering it.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 26, 2004)

_ooc: Since no one seems to have objected to the selling of the items I posted in the ooc thread, I am going to work selling them into the IC thread. Hopefully, no one had any sudden last needs of them..._

IC:

As Ayden saw that the merchant was willing to take on goods, as well as sell them, Ayden reached into the bag at his waist and pulled out the suit of studded leather armor that had been stored inside.

"While it seems that you deal mainly in armors of steel, perhaps you could take this off of our hands as well?"

<insert merchant answer>

After moving on from the elvish merchant, Ayden sought out a bladesmith and took the small masterwork kama from within the bag. As he presented the weapon to the merchant, Ayden told the tale of woe behind the weapon, hinting that perhaps the merchant could sell it as a weapon of mystery to one who was looking to own something with a past, without the need to experience the danger for himself.

<insert merchant reply/gp offer>

Shaking hands with the bladesmith, Ayden smiled and hoped that Calenthang would humor for one last task before they sought out food and beverages for themselves.

"Forgive me Calenthang, but it has been many years since I have had the chance to have an honest session of trading with any merchant. While I know the good people in Orchard Meadows would never seek to cheat us, here in this festival wars are being fought, but instead of sword and shield, their weapons of choice are coins and words."

Ayden paused for a moment as his father's words escaped his lips, wondering why as a younger man he had never understood what that phrase had truly meant, but know saw the hidden meaning so clearly.

_~You continue to open my eyes to the world around me Uncle, thank you...~_

Ayden spotted the last merchant he was looking for across from a food vendor and thought that perhaps Tymora was granting a rare smile on them both and walked quickly towards it.

Pulling the axe shaped medallion from the depths of the bag, Ayden placed it in front of the jeweler and as he had done with the weaponsmith, began to tell the story behind the necklace, allowing a small bit of artistic embellishing to flavor the story. Ayden told the tale of the Broken Axe clan, painting them as both heroes and victims, and told the merchant that if he liked the necklace to seek out Orchard Meadows and the Broken Axe clan, as he would not be disappointed at the work he received from either people.

<insert reply/gp amount>

His errands completed, Ayden looked over to his companion and apologized once more for the length of time it took for him to sell the simple necklace.

"Finder's embrace and acceptance is offered to all the lizardfolk races who will listen to his message and accept him as their patron. While I am but a simple priest, I feel that it is my duty to help further that cause as best I can. If that merchant does travel to Orchard Meadows and sees the Broken Axe clan living in peace with its neighbors, perhaps he will not be so fast to judge them as nothing more than soulless killers and mindless monsters.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2004)

Teleri finds Ayden and Calenthang wandering through the fairgrounds. She grins at both men. "Nice armor," she complements Calenthang, admiring the intricent leaf-filigree. 

She sobers. "Well I found Master Shoban," she tells them bluntly. "It appears that 'Kayris' was never his apprentice and he never heard of her. I believe that he was telling me the truth. Perhaps she was a wood-spirit playing a prank on us. I don't know." she grins lopsidedly. "It wouldn't be the strangest thing that has happened to us lately,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 27, 2004)

Calenthang laughs at Ayden's continual humility and his wise quote.
"You need not apologize to me, revered Ayden," he says still laughing.
When Ayden explains his actions to Calenthang again, the elven warrior offers a knowing smile and accepting nod. When Teleri joins up with them, Calenthang offers a raised hand in greeting.
"I thank you doubly, friend Teleri," he says in response to her compliment, and listens intently to her reciting of her visit with Master Shoban.
"If Kayris was not of mortal flesh and blood, the possibilities of what she might be are dangerously endless," he says with brows furrowed in consternation.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2004)

Teleri shrugged. "Perhaps. But if she had meant any real harm, she had plenty of chances to do so before she disappeared. Not all spirits are like that wraith." she grinned again. "I suggest we talk with the Mellorn scouts at least and see if those sightings are fairly common,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 27, 2004)

"My concern is what that marker was," he says. "If the scouts will even talk to us, I believe we should ask them of the stone."
The first wood elf the group comes across, Calenthang will hail them, and continue doing so until one seems responsive.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2004)

Teleri glances at Ayden. "Perhaps the woman and the marker are related?"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 27, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Agreed.  We passed that stone marker entirely too fast.  As for our 'wood spirit,' I suspect we'll meet her again..."


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 27, 2004)

While Ayden had heard stories of wood spirits being tied to a tree of power, he had never heard of one being tied to a stone.

_~Although, such a thing could be entirely possible...~_

Looking over to those gathered around him, Ayden thought that Calenthang's suggestion of inquiring as to what the marker was seemed to be the most logical course.

"If someone does know, I think it would be the best course to seem as though we are simply curious as to what it is, and await for the chance to mention the possible spirit if it comes up."


----------



## Majin (Oct 27, 2004)

OoC: Gold values given by merchants for the various things sold so far:
Studded Leather Armor - 13 gp, 7 sp, 5 cp
MW Kama - 100 gp
Necklace - 200 gp

~

Asking around about the stone to the Mellorn gets frequent suspicious stares, some Mellorn hurriedly excuse themselves explaining they do not have the time to chit chat about "old legends".

Yet some others are quick to claim it has to do with the drow rumored to live in the nearby underdark tunnels. One elf is unguarded enough to let the translation on the stone slip from his lips, "May those that spawn below forever remain below." When he realises what he said the Mellorn is quick to clam up and refuses to speak anymore about the subject, claiming it bad luck in his culture. He also, quickly excuses himself and heads off into the crowd, weaving in and out faster and faster till he is almost at a run, and then disappears altogether in the buzzing mass of fairgoers...


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2004)

Teleri frowns as the last Mellorn takes a quick exit at the merest mention of the marker. "Next stop. We have to find the local clergy," she says finally. "Maybe they will be more talkative to fellow priests," she glances sidelong at Ayden.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 27, 2004)

Calenthang tenses visibly at the mention of drow in conversation with the Mellorn. After the scene with the fleeing wood elf, he suggests no more be asked about the stone. Least ways, not while he's around.
"These good people do not need to be bothered with harassing questions from us," he points out with a grim look. "I should think they have enough to deal with."
_May those that spawn below forever remain below..._


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2004)

"Alright. We'll let it go, for now at least." she said, finally. 

ooc
Maj, any more plot-hooks? We're lost here. Or at least I am


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 28, 2004)

Ayden watched as the Mellorn elf quickly disappeared into the crowds, the translation to the stone marker turning over and over in his mind.

_~May those that spawn below forever remain below..~_

As Teleri suggested seeking out the Mellorn priests, Ayden was about to agree with her when Calenthang's request for the matter to be left alone stopped him in his tracks.

"I think that Calenthang is correct, perhaps if our curiousity is as strong in the morning as it is now, we will go out and take another look at the marker. However, as that is a matter for tomorrow and we are all here now, I suggest we relax and enjoy ourselves. Let us sample the tables and try the wines, as life is too short to always jump at the shadows that surround us."

Ayden put his words to action as he walked towards a serving table, hoping his companions would relax enough to enjoy the night, knowing that in the morning, he would be asking Finder to grant him any insight on the _old legends_ of the marker.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 28, 2004)

Not wanting to seem demanding on the matter, Calenthang just accepts his companions' comments and follows Ayden to the refreshments stand without a sound.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 28, 2004)

Broddy stands by a refreshment table counting the few remaining coins in his purse as he recounts it again he sighs softly.

"I shouldn't have purchased that alchemy kit," he thinks to himself, "now I don't have enough money to buy those spells I wanted. Oh well," he thinks with a grin, "just think of the fun that I can have with that kit."

Standing on the tips of his toes Broddy pays for some sort of meat on a stick and starts wandering around the tables slowly eats his food, sharing some of it with his familiar. "Not bad is it Vex," he says addressing the weasle "tastes like rat, I wonder where he caught it."

He wanders by a group of people, an adverturing party from the looks of it, and is about to turn a corner when he hears a distictive voice...



			
				Teleri said:
			
		

> "Alright. We'll let it go, for now at least."




Broddy stops in his tracks, he hasn't heard that voice in a long while. He turns around and chases after the party calling out her name...


----------



## kirinke (Oct 28, 2004)

Teleri turns around, startled as a small figure shoulders his way through the maze of people. "Broddy?!" 

"Broddy? Is that you? How in the gods green forest did you get here?" she asked incredulously happy at seeing him


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 29, 2004)

Calenthang turns his head at the sound of the little gnome's yelling of Teleri's name. He gives a sidewards questioning glance to Ayden, and determines the refreshments can wait, as he would rather see how this scene unfolds.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 29, 2004)

Broddy runs up and gives her a hug. 

"Teleri, I can't believe that its you. I heard about this fair and came here to see if I could find some hard to find spells but when I got here I found some other stuff. I just bought this really cool alchemy kit so I should be able to do some really neat stuff with that. Have you seen my familiar? It's a weasle, his name is Vex and we just had what had to be a rat on a stick, it wasn't bad considering that it was a rat..." Broddy continues to ramble on in rapid fire speech, literally jumping from foot to foot in his excitement over bumping into his friend.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 29, 2004)

Teleri grins. "I can't believe it's you either. So, what have you been up too since we parted company? Has it been two years?" she shook her head. "Nice weasel by the way. I always thought you had a gift for magic." she turned to the others. "This is Broddydock Glittergem, Broddy for short." she smiles broadly. "He was one of the first people I met when I left my home. And a good friend, when we parted company a couple of years ago."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh you know, a little of this and a little of that. I apprenticed to a wizard shortly after we parted company, seemed like an intresting thing to do at the time figured he could show me some good stuff, but no, it was all clean my socks, scrub the floor, copy this text a hundred times... <deep breath> hey that's a pretty nifty looking sword, where did you get it?... Anyways so there I was doing manual labor for this guy and like a dummy I actually signed a contract so I was stuck for a year... Are these your friends? Are you in an adverturing party? Have you killed any dragons yet?... <deep breath> So like I said I was contracted to him for a year personally I figured that he was just going to use me like a slave but I actually learned stuff and he released me from the contract 3 months early he said I was ready to go out and learn on my own... He also said something about never hearing someone talk again it would be too soon, he kind of mumbled it so I might be wrong... <deep breath> Broddy grabs hold of Dunstand's hand shaking it vigorusly, HI. Like Teleri says I'm Broddy... wow that's a lot of daggers you have... I bet your a pretty good shot with them...

<Broddy will shake hands with everyone there, talking constantly, pretty much about anything.>

... So like I told you before I purchased this alchemy set and now I am almost out of money, say you wouldn't know where a gnome could get a job would you? Broddy finally stops talking and waits patiently for anyone to reply.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2004)

Teleri telepaths to Drogo. _*I know he talks a furlough a minute, but he's very loyal and brave. And once he's your friend, he's not going to leave you on a lurch. We could use him,*_ she adds.

"Yeh, these guys pretty much saved me from slavery a few weeks ago. I had been captured by some lizardmen and dominated by a naga who was ruling the lizardmen. Nasty business. It was sorted out a few days ago to everyone's satisifaction. Essentially, the mayor of a neighboring town had gone crazy and was trying to flood their home for water-rights." 

She shook her head. "We had to kill the naga's sister who was also plotting a blood-bath between the naga's lizardmen and the mayor's town. The mayor was put in jail and we got his treasure-hoard. We're now in the employ of a merchant at the moment."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 30, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Well, 'treasure hoard' is a bit of an exageration, but yes, we're adventurers.  Currently we're working as guards for one of the merchants here.  We tend to run into a lot of dangerous stuff, so you can join us at your own risk.  I'm not sure what we'll do next after this fair is over.  Any suggestions?  I'm Drogo Hornblower, by the way.  Very pleased to meet you.  This is Rex, my wolf, and gift from nature."


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2004)

Ayden's smile disappeared as Teleri began speaking of the Broken Axe clan, as the elvish priestess' words painted a very askewed story of the truth. While Ayden did feel sorry for the misunderstanding between she and Naamani, he did not think that what the naga had done was truly any different than what anyone would have done given the situation.

_~Grant me the strength to correct the wrongs committed by those who seek to do only rights...~_

As Broddy, the gnome's name being one of the few things Ayden had been able to fully understand, extended his hand to him, Ayden shook it and introduced himself in turn.

"I am Ayden,a journeyman priest of Finder Wyvernspur, and it is a pleasure to meet you. However, while I know that Teleri did not mean to have her words mislead you, I must clear a potential falsehood up before it has the chance to fester and grow. While Naamani, the naga protector of the Broken Axe clan did hold Teleri against her will temporarily, it was an act of self defense on their part rather than malicious intent. The Broken Axe clan are truely a peaceful people, but when threatened, they had to defend themselves and sadly, Teleri got caught in that defense."

Ayden glanced back across to Teleri, hoping that his words stuck with her, as well as her friend, before looking back at Broddy again.

"As Master Hornblower has said, this past week has been a whirlwind for us, and if you seek companions to share a fire with, then you are welcome to travel with us. In the morning, we are thinking of examining a marker in the woods about an hour from the fair. While we know what the inscription upon it says, we still wish to examine it and the area more. If you do wish to come with us, I would prepare spells of offense, as we have been attacked by both spiders and an owlbear in the woods."

Ayden forced a smile back to his face, hoping to show the gnome that the offer was a genuine one, but would not fault the gnome that come morning time, he sought others to travel with.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 30, 2004)

Dunstand looks blankly at the gnome shaking his hand, _woo, that wine was stronger than I thought, the last thing I remember is laying down for a rest under the merchants cart and now I’m shaking hands with a rambling gnome._ “Hi I’m Dun… well just a… ya I’m a pri…”  not  getting a word in edgewise, Dunstand just listens to the droning sound of the gnomes voice and try’s to decipher some of it.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2004)

Teleri glances at Ayden. "True. But if you had not come along, I would have been enslaved perhaps for a very long time. I do know that what she was doing was out of self-defense, but..." she shrugged.

_*I am not going to make the mistake that others do. Projecting my dislike of one on the many,*_ she thought vehemently to herself.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Teleri glances at Ayden. "True. But if you had not come along, I would have been enslaved perhaps for a very long time. I do know that what she was doing was out of self-defense, but..." she shrugged.




Ayden returned her gaze and held it, listening to her words and understanding the frustration behind them.

"If it makes you feel any better Teleri, I am quite sure that if we had not came along and proved Applebottom's dark shadow was the source of the trouble that Naamani would have simply killed you and let that be that. I know that I personally would prefer the thought of a quick death over a lifetime of bondage, and it would allow one to be with their god much quicker."

Smiling as he spoke, Ayden's words carried no malice or jest, just the simple truth of a man who truly looked foward to the day when he would stand in Finder's halls surrounded by the celestial choir for all of eternity.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2004)

"Well, we can discuss it over an ale or three later." she grins at him, really wanting to drop it for now. "Philophosy and hind-sight is best ruminated over huge amounts of spirits," her eyes twinkle with old humor. "At least that's what my mum taught me,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 30, 2004)

Calenthang is all together amused at the sudden good-natured chaos that has erupted. He offers Broddy his hand and tries to introduce himself in between gnome breaths. Feeling a need to join in the mirth, he throws a quip out sometime after Drogo's over-statement.
"If Rex is a wolf, I'll have a shadow on my cheeks by the day's end," he says, meaning to say it louder, but only coming out as a mumble.
Calenthang smirks when Dunstand stumbles into their presence, but remains quiet up until Ayden and Teleri are done speaking.
"Perhaps we should get back to the refreshments," he says, taking a step backwards, then turning for the stands.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2004)

Nodding his head in agreement to let the issue alone, as well as to get some food in their stomachs, Ayden turned back towards the food vendors and allowed Teleri and Broddy to finish catching up before joining them to eat.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

Teleri grins and sheperds her gnomish friend towards the food-tables and proceeds to eat and catch up with all of the gossip and news Broddy had, while managing to interject some gossip/news of her own.


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

OoC: Ok guys, while we're clearing up todays puchases I'd like to get everyone's decisions on where exactly they'll be sleeping tonight, either in Therav's tent with him, or somewhere else of your choosing. Then we can proceed.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

ooc:
Probably Therav's tent. It's free.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 31, 2004)

ooc: Sorry for the delay in posting real life commitments have kept me away for awhile

ooc2: Sorry about that Dhes, thought you were with the rest of the party

ooc3: If able he will sleep in Therav's tent, if he can if not then its an inn.

"As Master Hornblower has said, this past week has been a whirlwind for us, and if you seek companions to share a fire with, then you are welcome to travel with us. In the morning, we are thinking of examining a marker in the woods about an hour from the fair. While we know what the inscription upon it says, we still wish to examine it and the area more. If you do wish to come with us, I would prepare spells of offense, as we have been attacked by both spiders and an owlbear in the woods."

A marker you say? Oh that does sound interesting? Does it raditate magic? What does it say? I take its not just an ordinary marker? Once during my travels I came across a marker that you could spin around in a full circle, kind of made it useless as a marker and it made me wonder why anyone would have put it there in the first place, I thought of a couple of reasons why thought. Let me tell them to you... Broddy will follow the party and continue to discuss his theory of movable markers along with anything else he thinks of.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

"May those that spawn below forever remain below," Calenthang says in a sepulchral voice in response to the gnome's questions.
He notices his own odd tone and flushes.
"Sorry," he adds hurriedly.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

Teleri shrugs at Calenthang's translation of the marker. "That could mean any number of things. Hellfires, it could even mean ankhegs. They spawn in underground tunnels." she added helpfully. "_And_ they're really dangerous during their mating season."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 31, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes, we are paid to protect the merchant, so it is there we will rest.  Despite the apparent safety of this place, I suggest we set a watch order.  One of us at a time should suffice."


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

After all the shopping is done (still to be determined of course), the party wanders back to Therav's stall. The merchant greets them with a smile, which slightly fades when he spots Broddy. Keeping some semblance of a smile so as not to be rude Therav asks nervously, "Who would this be? A friend of the group perhaps?" he laughs lightly, keeping one eye on the gnome and the other on his fragile glass merchandise. 

Therav was always nervous around gnomes. Unknown to the party he'd had plenty bad run-ins with them, especially the ones who couldn't keep their mouths shut, which to Therav seemed to be about all of them. Their abundance for speech seemed to mirror the quickness about them when they would examine the many bits of decorative glasswork he sold, going from one piece to the next, picking another up to admire it faster than they put the last piece down and letting it settle.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

"Aye Master Therav, this is a former companion of Priestess Teleri. She and Master Broddy seek to catch up on the tales of their seperate paths, and for tonight at least, he will be sharing our fire here with you."

As the time to turn in neared, Ayden volunteered for the first watch as he wanted to be able to rest fully before praying to Finder in the morning. There were questions he would need to ask his Uncle in the morning, and to prepare the spells, he needed to have all of his wits about him.

_ooc: I will suck up the first watch guys, as near dawn I will need to pray, and not much I can see when my eyes are looking inwards at the heavens..._


----------



## Dhes (Oct 31, 2004)

On reaching the merchants cart, Dunstand joins Ayden in the fist watch.
“My head is still spinning, and I don’t feel like going to sleep with a headache. I’ll get us some hot strong tea, and we can play a nice game of chess while we keep watch. Nice shield by the way.”




			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> ooc2: Sorry about that Dhes, thought you were with the rest of the party.




No problem. I’m sure that if I still would have been sleeping, that Krinke would have had Teleri kick me.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

ooc:
Teleri needs to pray for her spells when the moon is at it's fullest. So she'll take whatever watch that doesn't include that.

IC:
Teleri shakes her head in amusement as Dunstand staggers towards the group, holding his head and wincing. "Hangover Dunstand?" she grins. "You're lucky the Mellorn guard this place so well. In another place you probably would have been robbed blind, stripped naked and left for the local watch to find," she teases him.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

Calenthang flashes a venomous glance at no one in particular when Teleri, what to him seemingly, misinterprets the marker.
When the group gets back to Therav's tent, Calenthang opts to take third watch, as he will probably have slept plenty by then anyway.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

Before Teleri settles in, she looks after her horse and gear and then falls asleep, timing it so that she can pray when the moon is at it's fullest


----------



## Mimic (Oct 31, 2004)

Broddy approaches the merchant grabbing his hand and shaking it vigorusly. "Hi I'm Broddydock Fannoodle Ashentree Glittergem but most of you tall folk just call me Broddy... I must say your wares are very pretty, did you make them yourself?"

Without really waiting for an answer Broddy leaves and starts to wander looking at the various trinkets and merchandise. 



> “My head is still spinning, and I don’t feel like going to sleep with a headache. I’ll get us some hot strong thea, and we can play a nice game of chess while we keep watch. Nice shield by the way.”




"I do have a medicinal cure for hangovers, it is derived from various herbs, roots and several different species of beetle parts. I haven't tried it myself but it should work, at least in theory it does." The gnome says shruging a little.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 31, 2004)

“uhh no, no thank you Broddy. I’ll uhh just walk it of, and the fresh night air should do me good.”


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 1, 2004)

When Dunstand returned with their tea, Ayden saw the scout rubbing his temples seeking to ease the dull throb of his hangover away. Ayden smiled into his mug, as he could recall many mornings where he had awakened and cursed all the gods for the parade that was marching behind his eyes, causing him to wince and flinch with every noise he heard.

"While I know in time, your hangover will ease on its own, should trouble come, we will need to be at our best."

Ayden reached out and placed his hand lightly upon Dunstand's head and sang a short healing song. He could feel the warmth gathering in his hand for the briefest of moments before it entered into Dunstand's body, washing away the fatigue and cloudiness of his mind.

As the last note of the song faded into the night, Ayden smiled down at the man and returned to his seat, enjoying the rich flavor of the tea.

"Thank you for the tea once more Master Dunstand, and as for the shield, I felt it was time that I took my advice to Calenthang and purchased a shield for myself. The wood that it is made of is from the lands of fabled Maztica, or so the vender said, and that while it is amazingly light, it is as hard as steel. Hopefully, he was speaking the truth to me, as its cost was nearly more than I could in good consciousness spend. However, if I fall in battle, who will bring Finder's blessings to you all?"

Looking into the night sky for a moment, Ayden turned back to face the scout and realized that he knew very little of the man. While they had shared the fires on occasion, Ayden could not recall hearing the man speak of his past to any great amount, and a comment that he had made while in the midst of his wine had made Ayden very curious.

"When Broddy introduced himself to you, you began to introduce yourself as a priest, but stopped. When did you lose your faith Master Dunstand?

_ooc: Will cure minor wounds work for the hangover? Or do I need a CLW?_


----------



## Dhes (Nov 1, 2004)

Dunstand sips his tea, and grins as he feels his head clearing. “Thank you Ayden. Finder must be a real benevolent god, if he grand’s healing to a fool that drank too much.”

Dunstant stays silent for a moment as Ayden asks him about his faith. After a second or two he grabs inside his shirt and pulls a hand full of necklaces with religious symbols on them from his neck and throws them to Ayden. “There that’s my faith, back there was just a reaction, some thing I am to used to doing. I’m not a nice man, and where I grew up you had to be strong or smart to stay alive. You your self know just as well what people will do or give if they think you can lead them to a road of salivation.”

Taking a deep breath Dunstand goes on. “I’m not proud of what I did or do, but look at your self and the rest of the group, every one has there on skills that keep them alive. Me? My skill is stealing from people, I’m not a strong man or a blademaster so I have to find other ways to get what I want or need.”

Taking another sip from his tea, Dunstad mentally prepares himself for the preaching torrent that Ayden will undoubtedly give him.  

Ooc: that was miss type, it was supposed to be pre and not pri.  But not to worry, it gave me a really really good replaying opening. thanks


----------



## Majin (Nov 1, 2004)

OoC: Minor wounds should work just fine I'd think.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2004)

Teleri sleeps, taking her watch and after positions herself in the direction of the moon, gazing at it reflectively. She is dressed simply, in clothing mimicking the dark blue of the night sky and the white of the moon. Though not in need of spells, she still enjoys the night sounds of the forest and the stars dancing with the moon itself. 
_*I have come along way since I left home, longer than any would have believed. * _  She thought, staring at the moon, letting it reveal the dark places in her own soul and mind. She saw them, those worn places, where evil might lay. And she vowed to see them healed so that evil would never take root. 

_*Ayden was right. I cannot allow my own dislikes grow out of proportion. I must never allow the actions of the one stand for the many. The servants Eilistraee taught me that.*_ Teleri thought, both to herself and to her goddess as she continued her prayers.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 2, 2004)

Broddy offers to take the last watch, seeing as how he needs a good deal of sleep so he can memorize his spells.

He unrolls his bedroll and quickly falls asleep with his weasel curled up on his chest.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 2, 2004)

Dhes said:
			
		

> Dunstand sips his tea, and grins as he feels his head clearing. “Thank you Ayden. Finder must be a real benevolent god, if he grand’s healing to a fool that drank too much.”




Ayden smiled and laughed easily as he doubted that Finder would ever deny healing to an injury that the god himself had suffered many times when he was still a mortal bard.

"Let's just say that Finder was not always immune to the effects of the vine, and if anyone would understand the pain, both the god and his humble servant would."



			
				Dhes said:
			
		

> Dunstand stays silent for a moment as Ayden asks him about his faith. After a second or two he grabs inside his shirt and pulls a hand full of necklaces with religious symbols on them from his neck and throws them to Ayden. “There that’s my faith, back there was just a reaction, something I am to used to doing. I’m not a nice man, and where I grew up you had to be strong or smart to stay alive. You yourself know just as well what people will do or give if they think you can lead them to a road of salvation.”
> 
> Taking a deep breath Dunstand goes on. “I’m not proud of what I did or do, but look at yourself and the rest of the group, everyone has their own skills that keep them alive. Me? My skill is stealing from people, I’m not a strong man or a blademaster, so I have to find other ways to get what I want or need.”
> 
> Taking another sip from his tea, Dunstad mentally prepares himself for the preaching torrent that Ayden will undoubtedly give him.




As Dunstand tossed the various holy symbols at his feet, Ayden's mind raced to keep up with the scout's confession. While he had doubted the wisdom in bringing the man into their group in Orchard Meadows, as he seemed to be driven only by his hunt for coin that night, he had proven to be invaluable to them all several times since. Looking into Dunstand's eyes, Ayden spoke quietly into the night, keeping his words for just the two of them to hear.

"I did not like you at first Master Dunstand. I feared that you would only look out for yourself while you were with us, and if the chance came between easy coin, or staying with us that you would choose the easy route and forget us without a second thought. I was wrong about you, and for that I do offer my apologies, but I will not allow you to continue to live in a web of lies any longer."

Ayden reached into his tunic and pulled out from within it the silver harp which was Finder's holy symbol.

"I am also a weak man Dunstand, as I ran from Finder's calling for so long that I am still amazed he continued working to bring me into the clergy for as long as he did. All of my life, I have only wished to play music, as in music the secrets of the universe are held. Every melody is composed of a individual notes, that if taken one at the time have their value trivilized, but when combined with others, they link to create that beautiful song which can speaks to the hearts of all that would listen and appreciate it."

Ayden paused hoping that the rogue was getting the meaning of his words, and pressed on.

"We are part of that melody Master Dunstand, and while you may feel that you bring nothing to it, you are very wrong, as without your contribution, however slight you may feel it is, we would not be here right now. I feel that Finder has brought all of us together, for what I do not know, but I know all of us play a part in his celestial melody. He has made me stronger, both spiritually and as a man, but I do not doubt that this strength is for me to complete whatever task he has for us. and should I ever lose his favor, I would be as helpless as a babe in the woods."

Feeling that he was drifting off course, Ayden paused and smiled ruefully for a moment as he took a sip from his cooling tea.

"1 ramble and for that I apologize to you once more. You have proven yourself to all gathered in this camp, and while those symbols at your feet may have been your past, they need not be your future if you do not wish them to be. I will not say that I can lead you to salvation, as only you can find that path, but I can say this with complete honesty. You must first believe in yourself before others can believe in you. You have strength Master Dunstand, you merely have to see it yourself."


----------



## Dhes (Nov 2, 2004)

Dunstand downs the last of his tea and lets Aydens words sink in. “Thanks Ayden, I don’t know a lot about music, but I do get you meaning.”

Grabbing his necklaces Dunstand stuffs them in his coat pocked,“No need to apologize, some of my insides where wrong too. But no one can get totally be release from there heritage.”  Leaving it at that, Dunstand sets up his chess board and hold out two fists so Ayden can pick his color. “Let talk about happier thing this night.”


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 2, 2004)

Tapping Dunstand's left wrist, Ayden takes the white pawn and placed it on the board, and while he lost all of his matches to the slender rogue, Ayden enjoyed their games all the same.

As the time of their watch ended, Ayden stood and stretched, allowing his muscles time before he walked to their relief and shook them gently, so they could awake themselves.

_ooc: Great scene Dhes, glad you let me share it with you amigo.. *tag* Who's next.._


----------



## Dhes (Nov 2, 2004)

“Good game Ayden, is this the first time you won from me? Ya, I think it is.” Putting the chess set back in to his backpack, Dunstand rolls out his bedroll and tries to make use of the remaining night. 

Ooc: np…    if there is any one that can turn Dunstand around it’s you.


----------



## Majin (Nov 3, 2004)

As Ayden moves to wake one of his companions he notices agitated mumbling coming from Therav. At one point he distinctly hears the merchant mutter "get away." Glancing at the man Ayden notes beads of sweat running down the sleeping merchant's face, and an occasional shudder.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 4, 2004)

As Ayden passed back towards his sleeping blanket, he watched as a full body shudder wracked Therav, and it was a wonder to Ayden that the glass merchant did not wake up from it.

_~Could the day have caught up with him in his sleep?~_

Hoping the merchant would not mind him overstepping his boundries, Ayden reached down and shook the merchant gently, but with purpose.

"Master Therav...Master Therav, is everything alright sir?"


----------



## Majin (Nov 5, 2004)

Therav does not wake nor respond in any fashion. Ayden will find that any attempt to wake the man does not succeed. The merchant only continues muttering in his sleep, as if being chased or tortured.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 5, 2004)

As Teleri comes out of her self-induced prayer-trance, she hears Ayden try to wake Therav with no result. She comes over to the two men, wrapping a cloak around her. "Is something wrong?" she asked.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 6, 2004)

Ayden looked over to the elvish priestess and shrugged his shoulders slightly.

"It troubles me that his dream has him so enshrouded that my calls cannot reach him, but I have heard of men that sleep so deeply that nothing can wake them until they are ready. Perhaps Master Therav is one of those men..."

Looking back down once, Ayden trusted that Teleri could keep an eye on Therav while he slept.

"Keep an eye on him Teleri and if his nightmare should increase, try to wake him again, gently but firmly. Be wary as some men stagger in their sleep, especially when a dream fever is upon them, and in these woods, it would not do for him to run off in the grips of his sleep and stumble into a spider den. Should he stand, but you see the look of sleep in his eyes, then you must stop him, but remember, he will not be himself. Call out to us if you need aide, as we are his protection, even if he does not know we are trying to help him..."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2004)

Teleri nodded, settling down beside the glass merchant, making sure that her weapons were within easy reach.


----------



## Majin (Nov 6, 2004)

Therav's mumblings continue throughout the night unchanged. At the first hint of dawn the merchant jumps up, eyes wide with fear, and bolts out of the tent wearing only his gold tasseled sleeping robe. As he runs screaming he knocks over food tables as he goes. Fairgoers emerge from their tents to investigate and the platforms in the trees around the clearing being to fill with guards who silently observe the event, but do not intervene, as Therav continues running into the woods north of the clearing.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2004)

Teleri curses roundly in elvish and shouts at the others, waking them. "Somebody stop him before he hurts himself!" she shouts, running like hell after him.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 6, 2004)

Dunstand wakes groggily from the sudden turmoil around him. “What the hell is going on?” Rubbing the sleep from his eyes, the rogue stares after the fast retreating forms of Teleri and the merchant. He quickly throws on his armor and tucks his Rapier behind his belt as he runs after the girl.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 6, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo rolls up out of his bedroll.  "Rex, go get him!  Keep him safe!"  Drogo will then put on his armor and ready his weapons before pursuing himself.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 6, 2004)

(OOC: Assuming Calenthang has already awoken for third watch by now...)

Calenthang draws his sword and runs after the fleeing merchant as best he can, still getting used to the whole "bulkier-armor" thing...


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2004)

Teleri continues to race after the dream-mad merchant and seems to be gaining ground, cursing a blue streak of expletives. *Princess, can't you make him stop? If he goes into those woods, he's as good as dead!*


----------



## Mimic (Nov 7, 2004)

Broddy wakes up with his familiar jumping up and down excitedly on his chest and to the shouts in elven.

"Whats going on? Why is the merchant running away?" He askes, confusion on his face. It didn't really matter Teleri is asking them all to stop him and he trusts her so that was pretty much it.

Chasing after the merchant if he can get within range he will cast Daze on him.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 7, 2004)

Ayden had felt the familiar warmth of sleep beginning to encase him in its soft embrace as he shrugged off his chainmail shirt, and before his head touched the his bundled cloak under him, Ayden was fast asleep.

While he dreamed, Ayden neared the feasting hall of his great-uncle and heard the beautiful music coming from within and he wanted nothing more than to reach out and push the door open and join them for all eternity.

"You will have your turn in time nephew. Do not wish so strongly to abandon a life you have just now began to live."

Looking beside him, Ayden saw Finder leaning casually against the corner of the building, smiling warmly at him.

"How can any man look upon paradise and not wish to stay?"

Finder stood straight and seemed to pause for a moment as if considering Ayden's question when the landscape suddenly blurred past them at an incredible speed. The effect threatened to overload Ayden's senses and just when it seemed that he could take no more, the world around him stopped moving just as suddenly as it had started.

The two stood in front of a simple wooden building that looked as if it had far more yesterdays than tomorrows and Ayden wondered why Finder had brought him here.

"You sought to see something other than paradise, so here we are. This is my workshop and when the time is right, you and I will visit here again, as there are many things you still have to learn Ayden."

Before Ayden could open his mouth to speak further, the dream began fading away, and he felt that dawn was almost upon him. However, the feeling had barely registered when he heard Teleri scream out for the others to stop Therav and Ayden felt a curse rising to his lips.

_~By Beshaba's black heart...did no one watch him after I went to sleep?~_

Sitting up, Ayden saw the others taking the time to don their armor and saw Therav sinking further and further into the woods.

"Dark and damnation..."

Taking the time only to slip on his boots and slide the enchanted warhammer into its loop on his belt, Ayden began sprinting after the merchant, running after the older man as he had never ran before.

_~Uncle...give my legs the speed they need...~_


----------



## Majin (Nov 7, 2004)

_Even if I could girl, I would not. Ye need ta be learnin' ta fend fer yerself 'afore ye begin enlistin' me aid. I'm not a genie ta be givin' ye yer three wishes or any o' that, and ye call me 'Princess' again like I'm some prized pony, I'll have ye divin' off the nearest cliff head first, ye hear?_

Those who did not take time to put on their armor or who were already wearing it due to their watch schedule manage to stay relatively close to the merchant as they chase him through the woods, Rex leading the chase, but unfortunately not close enough for Broddy to make use of his spell. 

About a half-mile into the woods the party sees Therav being attacked by a horde of grimlocks. They appear to be attempting to knock the merchant out and drag him down a nearby hole. When they realize the party approaching, the largest one, weilding a battleaxe two-handed, orders six of the smaller grimlocks to follow him to block off pursuit, leaving two others to deal with Therav, who seems to have regained his senses by now and fights fiercely from being dragged away.

Initiative:

Broddy - 19
Calenthang - 15
Ayden - 14
Teleri - 13
Rex - 11
Grimlock leader - 10
Grimlocks (8) - 9

OoC: The others, including Sielwoodan, were still back putting on their armor. I'll allow them to join in next round.

Mimic - If you could, go ahead and post Broddy to the RG thread here


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 7, 2004)

Calenthang takes in the scene and notices the "leader" organizing the grimlocks, wielding the battleaxe arrogantly. Calenthang goes straight for that one.
_Take out the leader and all will collapse._


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2004)

OC:
Did Teleri have enough time to put on her armor while she was on watch? I know I didn't specify she did when I said 'weapons within easy reach'. I can play either way, but I need to know. 

IC:
Teleri glared at the grimlocks, cursing under her breath, drawing her bow out and firing at the leader.

_*Drive me headfirst into a ravine will you? If you do that I'll... I'll haunt you for the rest of eternity. I'll sing every annoying song I know over and over again forever! You'll never be rid of me!*_ she snapped back at the sword.

In a back corner of her mind, Teleri realizes that she may have been asking too much of the sword. But then, it had done little to help with the party's well-being and she had no idea of what it could or couldn't do. We really need to come to terms with each other's differences. We've really done nothing but snipe at each other since day one. And that sort of thing does nothing for either of us.

Her eyes narrow as she looks at the wierd creatures. _*Perhaps they are the reason for the merchant's nightmare.*_


----------



## Mimic (Nov 7, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Mimic - If you could, go ahead and post Broddy to the RG thread here



ooc: done

IC:

Broddy chases after the merchant as quickly as he can, his weasel familar hanging on his shoulder, but unfortunately he can't get within distance to cast daze.

Watching the scene unfold before him Broddy casts Mage armour on himself (and his familiar) while attempting to remember everything he knows about these creatures (Knowledge (dungeoneering) +7 I think would  be right) seeing if they had any disadvantages he could take advantage of.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 8, 2004)

As their foes approach them, Ayden fought to regain control of his breathing as he looked around at his companions. As always, they seemed to suffer none of the fatigue he felt after pushing himself so hard, and he wondered if his stamina would ever catch up to theirs.

_~I wouldn't bet a Zhent forged copper on those odds...~_

He knew that without his armor, he seemed to be begging Tymora to turn her gaze from him and onto those who were better prepared, but now was not the time to worry over such things. Calling to mind a spell of shielding, Ayden felt Finder's song build within him, and he quickly gave voice to the harmony. As he felt the spell take hold, Ayden drew the hammer and prepared himself for the battle that was to come.

_~You never make it easy with your lessons do you Uncle...~_

_ooc: Casting Shield of Faith_


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2004)

_*Sheaka! Ayden isn't wearing any armor. And against these uglies!*_
Teleri curses, firing off several arrows and manuvering so that she can protect Ayden as best as she can, while still giving him room to do whatever it is that he's going to do.

_*I'm sorry if I've behaved like a half-wit before. What's done is done and I can't undo it.*_ she says, drawing a bead on another ugly. 

_*I have been asking too much of you and otherwise behaving like a kid with a new cookie jar. I keep on forgetting that you're a person as well as a weapon. I'm going to have to start relying more on what I can do and less on what I think others can do.*_ 

She looks closer at the creatures. "Wait, those things are bloody blind! How in the gods 99 trine names can they fight so well?"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 8, 2004)

*Rex/Drogo*

_Rex has a move of 40, and is thus probably closest to Therav.  I looked up 'guard' but it doesn't say much.  I would assume Rex would try to avoid the Grimlocks, veer around them to reach those holding the merchant, but that's your call.  If he can get in there and attack, +4 1d6 +4, and free trip attempt (str 16 if hit).  _


----------



## Majin (Nov 8, 2004)

OoC: I'll allow the check seeing as Grimlocks live mainly underground. A 23 was rolled so Broddy will know quite a bit.

Broddy casts his defensive spell on himself and begins to recall some things about these creatures. Firstly, they are blind, but able to sense things around them as if they can see for a good distance. Because of this blindness they're immune to any type of spell affect that targets the vision, but are quite vunerable against anything that affects their scent or hearing, these senses being more powerful to make up for their lack of vision. 

Calenthang is able to muscle his way through the line of grimlocks without getting hit as he moves to directly engage the leader of the grimlock pack. He comes in with a forceful swing at the creature's mid-section, resulting in a deep gash in it's side. (12 damage) Ayden busies himself with a protective spell of his own. 

Pain wracks Teleri's head preventing her from drawing her bowstring. As soon as it appeared it is gone and the voice of her sword enters her mind. _Don't think ye can win me over with a quick-fix girl. I heard what ye said before and I will not have ye threatnin' me when I'm tryin' ta learn ye to stand on ye're own two feet! Now go on and protect ye're friends, and donno' give me no guff about me preventing ye from helpin' them just now, they're more than capable of lookin' after themselves for a moment or two so that ye can learn yer lesson!_

With Rex's superior speed he manages to skim by the blocking grimlock line and barrel straight into one of the two grimlocks accosting Therav, knocking the creature to the ground. Rex descends upon it and sinks his teeth into its throat. (Crit! 15 damage) The grimlock dies with a wheeze as it's windpipe is crushed and the remaining grimlock by Therav lets the merchant go as he stands to square off against Rex. 

Meanwhile the grimlock leader howls in fierce rage, and begins chopping at Calenthang hand over hand with its battleaxe, cutting into the elven warrior's hip sharply. (16 damage) Each grimlock in turn picks a target and closes into melee distance with it. The grimlock by Rex takes a swing at the dog with its axe, but misses wide as the agile riding dog leaps out of the way. One breaks off from the line and flanks Calenthang from behind but misses with its clumsy attack. The five remaining grimlocks spread themselves out with two focusing on Teleri, two on Broddy and the last on Ayden. 

The grimlock engaged with Ayden scores a hit on the priest with little trouble, (8 damage) while the two attacking Teleri both end up failing to wound her. Broddy is less lucky though as one of the grimlocks manages to cut into him (5 damage) while the other hits air as the gnome mage ducks. 

At this time the rest of the party who spent the time to don their armor arrives.

Initiative:

Broddy - 19
Dunstand - 17
Sielwoodan - 17
Drogo - 16
Calenthang - 15
Ayden - 14
Teleri - 13
Rex - 11
Grimlock leader - 10
Grimlocks (7) - 9


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 8, 2004)

Ayden felt the blow land heavily upon him, and knew that he could not take many more like the one the grimlock had just landed upon him.

As Ayden came back around to face his opponent, he pulled the enchanted hammer from his belt and gripped it tightly with both hands.

_~It is truly down to him or me...let us see how much I have learned~_

Charging in, Ayden brought the hammer in with all the strength he could muster, hoping to end the fight quickly.

_ooc: Next time remind me to enchant armor that I can sleep in..*L*_


----------



## Dhes (Nov 8, 2004)

When Dunstand gets in range, he will let a dagger fly for the Grimlock flanking Calenthang.
(Sneak attack, +7 Throw, dagger, 1d4+1, +2d6)


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 8, 2004)

Calenthang bears the grimlock leader's hit with little more than a flinch, chalking the little monster's ability up to his own lack of experience with the heavier protection about his person. He does however note the grimlock's berserker like indifference.
_This one knows no pain..._ he thinks to himself, changing his strategy to a more defensive style to better hold his own against the blood-thirsty grimlock.

_Fighting Defensively: -4 to Attack, +2 Dodge to AC_


----------



## Mimic (Nov 8, 2004)

*Broddy: 20/25 hitpoints*

Broddy sucks in air sharply as the one of the Grimlocks cuts into him. This wasn't good, he was no fighter and while he might be able to best one of these things the chances of coming out alive against two of them was slim.

Stepping back a few feet Broddy concentrates for a moment and invokes one of his innate ablities, suddenly the air around him and the two Grimlocks is filled with voices, sounds and various other noises. He new the sounds wouldn't last too long but hopefully long enough for him to gain the upper hand, or distract them at least until someone came and helped him out.

<ooc: Five foot step back and activates ghost sound as loudly and as many as possible>


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 8, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo will stop running when he sees the combat.  He'll then take a deep breath and call on the spirits of Nature who grant him their power as their agent on earth.  He envisions the viscious dire badger emerging next to Therav, and assaulting the Grimlocks.

_OOC:  Cast summon nature's ally II, a dire badger.  Drogo can cast this spell at a range of 35 feet.  He'll try to put the badger as close as he can to the merchant.  This spell takes one complete round to complete.  He casts this spontaneously, dropping Bulls Strenth.  Dire badger stats here._


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2004)

Teleri bites back an obvious retort and fires the arrow she had prepared once the sword lets her. Intellectually, she knows that the sword does have a good reason for teaching her a lesson, but she still inwardly seethes at being taken over. Now that the battle has been joined in full, she will concentrate on the matters at hand. Survival of both herself and her companions.

She uses the anger and adrenaline rush to draw the sword and at the same time, tossing the now useless bow into some handy bushes. As the two grimlocks rush her again for the second time, she knees one in the crotch and slashes the other with the sword's edge. (hoping the critters have the equipment in the right place  )

She will then heal the ones with the most damage, burning up her non-combative spells if she has too. She will save the summon monster I for an emergency. If she can, she will also aid the merchant.


----------



## Majin (Nov 9, 2004)

Using one of his innate abilities Broddy creates a loud high pitched whine that immediately gets a reaction from the small band of grimlocks. Gritting of teeth, slapping of ears, and all manner of irritated behavior insues. The grimlocks then begin sniffing strongly, reverting to using their only other form of sensory targeting to continue the battle, albeit at a disadvantage for as long as the sound continues.

Dunstand takes aim with his dagger and throws it at the grimlock flanking Calenthang, but unfortunately the dagger flies wide, piercing the ground not far from Therav, whose eyes widen comically as he spots it. Seeing the mage in trouble Sielwoodan lets an arrow fly at one of the grimlocks attacking Broddy, trying to get it's attention. His arrow finds its mark in the creature's flank, causing a squeal of pain from it as it turns around to find the source of this surprise attack. (8 damage) Meanwhile, Drogo begins casting his summoning spell.

Sensing that he may have bit off a little more than he could chew in his haste, Calenthang adopts a more defensive stance against the raging grimlock leader and is still able to score a hit on his attack. (10 damage) Ayden makes use of the confusion caused by the gnome's magic by caving in the grimlock's skull who landed a hit on him before. (6 physical / 6 shock)

(OoC: Kirinke - Just a few quick things. Unless Teleri has some kind of prior knowledge or experience with grimlocks she would not be able to know they are blind just by looking at them. Also, drawing a weapon and then attacking is all she'd be able to accomplish this turn, she is not able to attack two grimlocks nor heal anyone.)

Teleri swings at one of the grimlocks attacking her but it manages to parry with its axe blade. Rex likewise misses his attack as he leaps towards the remaining grimlock near Therav.

The grimlock leader swings wildly at Calenthang, missing as the fighter blocks the heavy axe's chopping swing. Miraculously, possibly as a result of their recent hearing loss, each remaining grimlock in turn misses their intended target. Each of them also in turn growl furiously in frustration.

Initiative:

Broddy - 19
Dunstand - 17
Sielwoodan - 17
Drogo - 16
Calenthang - 15
Ayden - 14
Teleri - 13
Rex - 11
Grimlock leader - 10
Grimlocks (6) - 9


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 9, 2004)

As the hammer struck home, Ayden felt the creature's skull give way to the blow and watched as its body began to convulse as the eldritch lightning raced through it. As the creature slumped lifeless to the ground, Ayden whisphered a quick prayer of thanks to Finder and looked around to check on his companions.

Teleri and Calenthang were holding their own against their opponents while Rex seemed to be keeping the merchant safe for the moment. Dunstand was drawing another of his daggers, how the man felt comfortable with so many Ayden would never know, and Sielwoodan's arm was a blur renocking an arrow and drawing back his bow.

_~They fight like well greased gears...thank you Uncle...~_

Spotting the retreating form of the gnome, Ayden felt that the shouts, bells and whistles that echoed all around them had to come from him, and Ayden wondered why the gnome would summon a parlor trick at a moment like this.

_~Perhaps he is also more of an entertainer than mage...as I am more of one than priest...~_

Knowing the time for questions would be later, if there was a later, Ayden quickly charged the grimlock facing Broddy hoping to help out where he could.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 9, 2004)

Calenthang continues to fight the grimlock leader, trying to protect every one of his openings as possible.

_Fighting Defensively_


----------



## kirinke (Nov 9, 2004)

Teleri continues to fight the two grimlocks and slashes at one of them again. When the wailing, shrieking sounds fill the air, even she winces.

ooc:
sorry maj, just going by the description of the things in the stat block. _*This muscular humanoid is about as tall as a human. It has thick gray scaly skin and blank, eyeless, eye sockets*_ She wouldn't know about sensitivity to sound, blind-sense or anything like that, but she would see that. 

As for the rest, shoulda spread it out a few rounds. Still, neat visual reaction to the sword's 'lesson'


----------



## Majin (Nov 9, 2004)

OoC: Yes thats what you would see, visually, but your character does not _know_ for sure the physiology of such a creature. If she has not studied grimlocks (given for example the chance of knowing by Mimic's knowledge roll), then she would not know one way or the other whether this type of creature even _needs_ eyes to see, so it is dangerous to assume and make judgements like that which could very well get you or the party as a whole into trouble. If you want to take it a step further which is really not necessary but for the sake of arguement, given the artist's rendition of the creature, its eye sockets are not empty, it just does not have any visible pupils, which is still no indication that it cannot see. Any monster could have such features but since they are not all the same, anything is possible. 

Anyway, just another little bit of advice. Don't assume anything. Don't even assume the color of a goblin, because again, anything is possible, and you can bet if I change something that isn't the norm in the MM, that most likely I have my reasons.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 9, 2004)

ooc:
good point lol  
*and she backs away from the DM with the wicked gleam in his eyes   
RUN, RUN, for your lives _*big*_ teeth!


----------



## Mimic (Nov 9, 2004)

*Broddy: 20/25 hitpoints*

Broddy smiles to himself despite the position that he is in, that cantrip was more effective then he had hoped, now if they can take advantage of it before it ends. 

Stepping back yet again he summons the magic to him as he speaks the words of power and twists his fingers in the required way bring about 2 small missles of light that slam themselves into the unhurt Grimlock.

<magic missle (2) 1d4+1>


----------



## Dhes (Nov 10, 2004)

Cursing under his breath, Dunastand pulls out a second dagger and throws it at the nearest target.
(+7 Throw, Dagger, 1D4+1)


----------



## Majin (Nov 10, 2004)

Broddy's missles meet their target with a burst of magical energy, driving the creature back a step. (7 damage) Dunstand sees his chance and throws his second dagger at the recently wounded grimlock near Broddy, downing it with ease. Sielwoodan likewise makes quick work of the approaching grimlock, an arrow between the eyes. Drogo completes his spell, placing a dire badger in front of Therav. The badger immediately rushes for the grimlock and leaps for it. Between it and Rex's assault this round they manage to rip the grimlock apart, thereby keeping Therav safe for the time being. 

Calenthang lands another hit on the grimlock leader, opening up a wound in its side even more. (10 damage) Seeing the Broddy clear of any grimlocks for the moment Ayden attacks one of the creatures still assaulting Teleri, flanking it from behind and landing a thundering blow between its shoulderblades. (6 physical / 5 shock) The creature crumples to the ground in a heap. Teleri swings for the last grimlock near her, slicing into its neck. (6 damage) 

The grimlock leader, watching all his band start dropping around him howls in even further rage and swings again for Calenthang, but his attack get nowhere near hitting the elven warrior, who dodges easily. The last remaining grimlock stupidly fights on, taking all everything it can from its leader still standing as the morale boost it needs to continue on. Its pitiful swing though betrays its courage as it is easily parried by Teleri's blade.

Initiative:

Broddy - 19
Dunstand - 17
Sielwoodan - 17
Drogo - 16
Calenthang - 15
Ayden - 14
Teleri - 13
Rex - 11
Grimlock leader - 10
Grimlocks (1) - 9


----------



## Majin (Nov 10, 2004)

......


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 10, 2004)

Ayden felt that the tides of this battle had fully shifted in the favor of his companions, as they brought death to these creatures with a brutal ease that momentarily scared him.

_~As if cutting wheat with a scythe...~_

Seeing that the merchant was protected, at least for the moment between Drogo's summoned creature and the ever faithful Rex, Ayden looked towards Calenthang and then back to Teleri.

Trusting that his companions would lend their aide to Calenthang, Ayden brought his hammer up once more and swung it double handed at the remaining minion of the larger creature.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 10, 2004)

OOC: Ok, I havn't time to catch back all the action for now, but Majin, you seems to play well with Sielwoodan... I'll read it more closely what happen later tonight.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 10, 2004)

Fed-up with the grimlock's persistence in not _dying_, Calenthang drops his guard to fight the leader full-out.
A growl begins to form at the back of his throat.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 10, 2004)

As dunstand sees his opponent fall he look around for his next target, finding only two standing he draws his rapier and goose for the biggest one. 
(+4 Melee, Rapier, 1D6+1)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 10, 2004)

Teleri goes for the one nearest to her, attacking with grim intensity. She never did take joy in killing, but she never shied from it either.


ooc:
maj, you did a double post there, seems like.


----------



## Majin (Nov 10, 2004)

OoC: Yes I see Kirinke... I figured as much, as the boards were slow as hell this morning I didn't feel like waiting around to check. 

Velmont - Yep, I will take control of Sielwoodan for you for the time being. Feel free to jump in and post actions for him whenever you get the time, and I'll handle him until you're back with us full-time.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 10, 2004)

ooc:
hate it when the boards are slow.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 11, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo knows the badger will continue attacking his enemies, and that Rex will guard Therav.  Reassured that the situation is under control, Drogo moves in to help Calenthang.  _(spear +6 1d4 +1)_


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2004)

Seeing that the situation is mostly under control and knowing that it is best to let the tall folk do the phyical fighting, Broddy will pull out his crossbow and get it ready to shoot either of the two grimlocks if they attempt to run away.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 11, 2004)

Seeing that the leader is the source of moral of his companion, Sielwoodan doesn't bother with the last Grimlock, and take a single arrow and take his time to shoot it at the right place.


----------



## Majin (Nov 11, 2004)

Having the momentum fully shifted to the party's side, and the grimlock leader close to death, there's nothing left to the battle now but outnumbering their opponents. The remaining grimlock is taken out and the leader then falls, last to be taken down. All that is left now are the fallen bodies of the grimlocks and Therav, who sits muttering near the hole he was almost dragged down into.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 11, 2004)

Calenthang lets out a feral growl as the grimlock leader is brought down. He stands over the body and snatches the creature's axe from its unresisting hands, glaring at all of those around him, daring them to argue his claim. He slides the axe in his belt and pays the grimlock no further heed.
"Rise, friend Therav," he says to the merchant, offering him a hand.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 12, 2004)

Teleri blinks away sweat and goes to pick up her bow. After slinging it into its accustomed place, she takes stock of the situation. "Anybody hurt?" she asks, coming over to the group, cleaning StormArmour's blade with a scrap of cloth before sheathing her. 

"Therav? Are you alright? What possessed you to take off running like that?" she asked seriously.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 12, 2004)

As the last two creaturess fell, Ayden felt the rush of battle quickly fade from his limbs, and in its place came the searing pain from the axe blow that his first opponent had managed to land upon him.

Looking over to his shoulder, Ayden saw his blood pouring freely from the wound, but knew that the damage was not so great that he could not press on if needed. Tucking the edges of his partially ruined shirt over the wound to act as an impromptu bandage, Ayden looked across the battlefield and saw Calenthang snatch the axe from the larger foe's grasp and send a chilling glare out across the opening.

_~He is definately not one I would want to have to cross...~_

As both Calenthang and Teleri begin to help Therav to his feet, Ayden motions to Broddy and Dunstand as he approaches them.

"We must move fast lest whatever sent these creatures after Therav decide to send out more looking for their lost companions. Broddy, do you have any spells that allow you to sense if we are being scryed upon as we speak? If so, I beg thee cast it and tell us what you detect. Dunstand, search their bodies carefully, if you see anything that might give us a clue about who, what and where these beasts came from we need to know, and I know your enchanted lenses will help you notice things we might otherwise miss."

Seeing the gnome's bloody shirt, Ayden reached out and touched the gnome's shoulder humming the familiar notes to Finder's minor song of healing. As the warmth left his hand and fused into Broddy's body, Ayden hoped the spell could ease the gnome's pain somewhat.

As Ayden heard Teleri asking Therav what had caused him to flee into the woods like a man possessed, Ayden turned and approached the merchant. As he got closer, Ayden began to study the man's eyes, checking to see if they were those of a man alert and in control of himself, or glassy like one who is nothing more than a puppet waiting for their master to pull the strings.

_ooc: Heal check to see if Therav is in control of his own facilities._


----------



## Dhes (Nov 12, 2004)

Dunstand cleans his Rapier on the Leaders rags and goose to retrieve his daggers, closely inspecting the first dagger for any damage, to see if there is any reason why it should miss its target. Finding his dagger still in perfect condition the rogue snorts and makes them disappear up his sleeves. ”I think that I should ask some really pointed questions when we get back, I don’t see how these creatures could get so close too the fair with all the guards running around.”  Bending low over the grimlock leader he carefully goose trough the creatures belongings, trying to find any thing of interest. 

(+10 Search)


----------



## Mimic (Nov 12, 2004)

"Thanks," Broddy says as Ayden casts his healing spell on him. "But I don't have anything like that memorized. I have mostly offensive and defensive spells at the moment. It was one of the reasons I came to this fair in the first place, to see if I can expand the number of spells I have in my book, but then I found this alchemy kit..." Broddy continues to talk as he searches the bodies of the grimlocks close to him.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 12, 2004)

Now that things were more or less settled down, Teleri (if nessisary) will burn up her non-combative spells to heal those that need it. "Ayden, you've been calling on Finder alot for us recently. Let me help," she said gently, with a smile to show that she does appreciate what he's doing. 

OOC:
And once she's done healing those that need it, she's going to help with looting the bodies. After all, she has to make a living.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 13, 2004)

Sielwoodan start inspect the footprint left by the Grimlock, trying to know from where they were coming. After that, he will see what Dunstand have found and try to see what was the objective of that small party. No one wander simply in such infested place...


----------



## Majin (Nov 13, 2004)

With the ground being soft in the area it's easy for Sielwoodan to discover that the footprints lead back and forth to the hole, near where Therav is sitting. 

Eyeing the battleaxe Calenthang looted from the leader Dunstand can tell it is very well made, but whether it is magical or not he cannot tell. The same can be said for the leather armor it is wearing, except for the runes that seemed to have been scribed on it with a finger in dried blood, obviously not the work of a clumsy grimlock. Every other grimlock carries rather dirty or chipped battleaxes, none of stand out as special to the appraising eyes of the rogue.

As far as Ayden can tell Therav is mostly in control of himself, just simply in a state of shock right now, having gone through this ordeal. "Kayris... Lady Kayris she was _after_ me! At least whatever it was looked like her for a moment, but it changed! Into some wickedly thing, oh I could not bear it!" he sobs.

OoC: It will take Teleri 4 uses of cure light wounds to heal everyone to full, which according to your sheet she only gets three level 1 spells a day, so some discussion will have to go on about what exactly to do so far as healing goes.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 13, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo pitches in with a CLW to finish the job of healing up the party.

"Therav.  Do you know why someone would try to kidnap you?  Have you met creatures such as this before?"

_OOC:  Someone remind me who Lady Kayris is.  Was that the woman who disapeared?_


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 13, 2004)

As Teleri offered to call upon her powers, Ayden spoke to stop her quickly.

"I have yet had a chance to speak with Finder and request his boons for this day, but the same is not true for you. Save your spells for now Teleri, as we will need all the help we can get if we are to go after those who sent these creatures after Therav.

As the bodies were searched and stripped of anything that might give them a clue as to where they were from, Ayden listened as Therav spoke of the strange lady they had only met briefly yesterday in the woods. As the merchant spoke, Ayden reached out and called Drogo through the halfling's mind.

_'Drogo are there fey who would seek to scare those who gather in their woods? Fey that could affect Therav as they did?'_

While he waited for Drogo's thoughts, either verbal to the group or quiet to him, Drogo spoke comforting to the merchant.

"We shall escort you back into the city Master Therav, but for the moment, I feel it is best if you do not mention what has occured in these woods. Rest awhile if you can, as day is still on the coming, and leave this matter to us. You hired us to protect you, and you shall get your coins worth this day."

Turning to face his companions, Ayden spoke quickly to them.

"I need to speak to Finder, to request the daily boons he grants me in my travels. I will be in a trance for about an hour, but there is much that can be done in that time, and much that we need to have accomplished. Drogo, if you have not communed with the spirits of the earth for your spells, I think now would be the best time as well to do so."

Turning to face the three elves, Ayden felt they would be the best suited for the task he knew would need accomplished, especially Calenthang.

"Return to the temple and seek out the high priestess there and request a parlay and do not take no for an answer. Speak to her open and honestly of this morning's battle and our desire to venture into the lair of these creatures to see why they chose to attack Therav, as none threaten those we protect. None. After you have spoken to her, purcase scrolls of healing and return to Therav's tent."

Looking at Broddy and Dunstand, Ayden hoped the gnome did not mind Ayden requesting things from him so soon.

"Dunstand take Broddy and seek out the alchemical stand where he purchased his kit and purchase us sunrods and thunderstones, as it seems they do not like harsh sounds, and anything else you two can think of that we will need underground. Think hard and prepare well, but do not tarry overlong, as we must strike as soon as we are all prepared."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2004)

OOC
Teleri is going to switch out her cure light wounds with nimbus of light. Maj, If you look in the Rouge's gallery, I'll have two lines of spells, one of them in white under each level. The one in white will be her changed spells. I don't want to erase her others until you give the go ahead.  

IC
"I too need to pray to Sehahine," Teleri says quietly. "This goes beyond a mere wood-spirit prank. And I do not feel that drow were behind it." 

She glanced at Calenthang. "There are many creatures that dwell in the Underdark beyond drow that are equally dangerous and evil. Just as there are creatures there that strive against such evils. We must not jump to conclusions," she said. "Nor must we allow our hatred to blind us to those who may help," she said, her tone full of subtle meanings.

_*I hope Calenthang gets at what I am trying to say. His battle-rage worries me. If he lets it go too far, he may strike out at those who care for him before he comes back to himself. I have seen this before and it nearly got my father killed.*_ she tells the sword privately. _*But each to his own path. I can only offer guidance , I cannot force them against their wills.*_


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 13, 2004)

Ayden's eyes register his surprise as he listens to Teleri's words, and he turned to face Sielwoodan.

"Sielwoodan, your eyes have seen more than ours. Do you think that these beasts emerged from a hole that leads into the Underdark?"

While Ayden had heard things in passing about the dark world that rested beneath his, he knew nothing of the races that lived inside it, save the basic information that all knew, and was still in the dark as to what manner of creatures these were that lay dead at their feet.

"What exactly are these beasts? Why did they seem to have such an adverse reaction to Master Broddy's noise spell? Is this a weakness we can exploit should we face them again?"

Ayden spoke to no one in general, as his mind was still reeling from the sudden shock and surprise of this morning, and he was trying best to keep a level head and not let his frustration seep through.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2004)

Teleri looks at Ayden. "My knowledge of the Underdark is little greater than yours. Mostly tales, told by the fire-side. I am only guessing, but it is an educated guess that these creatures were not controlled by drow. They are fearsome yes, but they lack the style one associates with drow." she shook her head. "If they were attacking an elven settlement, they would leave obvious signs that they did it. At least to other elves." 

She looked at the others. "And what of the fear the Mellorn display? I mean, they do not even wish to speak of what that marker meant. If it were drow, they would be fearful yes, but not as afraid as they seem to be. Do you understand what I am trying to say?" she frowned, deeply disturbed. "Something is dreadfully wrong here." she finished. "Whatever happens, when you speak with the priestess, speak with care."

ooc:
what did we find on the bodies? outside of their stink?


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 13, 2004)

Calenthang looks at the young elf maiden indignantly as he helps Therav to his feet.
"You will excuse me friend Teleri, but you know _nothing_ of the drow," he says in a seething polite voice that suggests impolite thoughts. He glares at her and walks away from the group, back to Therav's tent.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2004)

"I know more about them than you think friend Calenthang. Do you think that you are the only one who has had conflict with them?" Teleri smiles at him sadly. 

"I nearly lost my father to their evil," she tells him factually. "If it were not through the efforts of a priest of Eilistraee, he would have died. So do not believe that I speak out of ignorance. I merely suggest that we do not subscribe all the evil of the Underdark to drow."

She shakes her head behind his back as he turns away and heads back to the tent.

_*Best I back off for a while. Such hate does not go away in a day, if it ever does. And if I push too hard, he will be lost.*_ she decides. _*Sehanine give me the wisdom to help him see through his hatred, before it consumes him. *_


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 13, 2004)

Calenthang turns on her in a flash.
"I lost my life!" he screams at the young elf. "Do not presume to teach me the evils of this world, girl! And do not name that _whore_ in my presence!"
He quickly changes his direction and heads back to the tent with more haste, not wishing to hear the rebuttals.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2004)

Teleri sighs at his flees, almost shocked at his outburst. _*Well, that certainly was successfull.*_ She thinks dryly to herself.

_*What is wrong with him?*_ she asks StormArmour. _*What could cause such unreasoning hate? I know that drow are evil. I know what horrors they are capable of. I have seen it first hand. But none are beyond redemption. And if he continues on this path, he will be no better than those he despises. Doesn't he realise this?*_ she asks, more frustrated than anything else.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 13, 2004)

Arms loaded with the loot, Dunstand rises and quietly listens to Teleris and Calenthangs discourse. _Why get so upset about Drow that are not here?_ Turning to Broddy, “Why don’t we go and put this stuff away and than you can show me that alchemist.”  Patting the armor and razing the axe a bit. “Maybe one of you can have a look at this stuff later on, I can tell that the stuff is well made, but I don’t know if they are magical in any way. So if one of you has some time, could you, I don’t know, wave you hand over it or something.”  

Turning back for a second.  “Don’t wait up for me, when we are don with the shopping, I’ll see if I can get some information out of these people, I’m sure that they will be more talkative with some gold or silver. I don’t know, but this thing with Master Therav and Kayris still urks me.”
(+8 Gather information)

ooc: Dunstand will buy 2 sunrod’s and 1 thunderstone per person.
So, 25 gold and 2 silver for 14 sunrods and 189 gold for 7 Thunderstones (everything with a 10% discount).  He will also use 10 gold to get information about the fair, Kayres and the Grimlocks.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 13, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo rubs his chin.  "I doubt the fey would cause this incident.  Normally elves get along well with Fey, and they would not normally work with these underground beasts, anyway.  I am also reluctant to simply pursue the creatures into this hole.  We have agreed to protect Therav, and our duties here are not over.  It is the Mellorn that have most to gain or lose from the presense of these creatures, and I doubt they are wholly ignorant of the dangers the area presents.  Let us discuss the situation with the Mellorn, as you have said, then see what courses of action present themselves."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2004)

Teleri nods in agreement. "Alright. I will go with Seilwoodan and speak with the priests. Perhaps they will be more forthright with two elves, than with any others." she looks at Ayden. "Keep an eye on Calenthang would you? In his anger, he may cause more harm than good,"


----------



## Mimic (Nov 14, 2004)

"These creatures are called Grimlocks, they have lived under the ground for so long they no longer have eyes but their other senses have become enhanced to compensate." Broddy responds to Ayden's question, more then happy to share what ever information he has on them. "Because they have no eyes they are immune to magics that require sight, but are more vuneralble sounds and smells."

Broddy will follow Dunstand taking a closer look at the Axe and the armor the leader had, particularily the runes to see if he can decipher what it means.

<Decipher Script +8, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Spellcraft +12 would seem approprate>


----------



## Velmont (Nov 14, 2004)

Ignoring Calenthang burst about drow, Sielwoodan starts to speak:

"What I know about drow is what my father used to tell me. It is a mixte of bedtime story, old legend and facts my father have witness. I can hold what I know to be the whole truth..."

Sielwoodan starts to tells everything he knows about them.

OOC: Knowledge (Dungeonneering) +3


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 14, 2004)

Ayden listened to his companions speak on the creatures, grimlocks, that attacked them. While Ayden had listened to the exchange between Teleri and Calenthang, Ayden did not see anything in the elvish fighter's temper that hinted that he was in any danger of losing control of himself.

_~Steel must be hardened by flame to gain strength...~_

Nodding his head at Teleri's request to keep an eye on Calenthang, he watched as she and Sielwoodan left to return to the festival grounds and then turned to help Broddy examine the items they had found, including the axe that Calenthang had strapped to his waist.

Closing his eyes as he hummed a short series of notes, he called upon one of Finder's minor gifts and opened his eyes looking to see if any of the items found carried any trace of enchantments.

_ooc:Cast Detect Magic and then head into town to pray_


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2004)

As they walk towards into the fair, Teleri looks curiously at Seilwoodan. "It seems odd that we don't know a great deal about each other, except that we fight well together. Where are you from?" she asks politely.


----------



## Majin (Nov 15, 2004)

Ayden casts his spell and notices the only thing magical he can find is the armor the leader is wearing. It glows with a slight transmutation aura. Broddy confirms this, recognizing the meaning of some of the runes. 

Sielwoodan's understanding of drow in his explanation is pretty basic. The extent of his knowledge is that they are vunerable to bright light and the basic description of what one looks like.

Therav shakes his head at any further questioning.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 15, 2004)

When Calenthang arrives at Therav's tent, he finds a quiet place away from the vision of the fairgoers and sits down with his legs crossed.
_Your problems are not theirs, do not involve them..._
After awhile he digs through his pack and uncovers his pan-flute. He begins to play a memorable tune, making sure not to be heard by any strangers.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 16, 2004)

As Broddy agreed with what Finder's divine sight had revealed to him, Ayden offered to carry the armor back to the tent and walked slowly with Therav, not wanting to rush the merchant.

Placing the armor in the enchanted bag, Ayden felt there would be time for further examinations of it later and closed his eyes, opening his inner senses to speak with Finder and request the boons he felt would serve his companions best.

As he began to feel himself drifting away, Ayden heard music coming from beside him, and smiled in appreciation of Calenthang's talent. Then the music of the heavens surrounded him, and Ayden knew no more.


----------



## Majin (Nov 17, 2004)

Asking questions around the fair about grimlocks in particular seems to alarm fairgoers and darken the stares of the guards. Dunstand is unable to learn anything new or useful on the subjects he inquires about.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 17, 2004)

When Ayden seems to begin to come out of his god-trance, Calenthang puts his flute down and addresses his priest friend.
"I apologize for my out-burst, revered Ayden," the elven warrior says quietly, "I should not get everyone mixed-up in my past."


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 18, 2004)

Ayden's eyes had been open for less than a second when Calenthang noticed his return to this plane and addressed him once more with a title that made Ayden feel slightly uncomfortable.

"You have no need to apologize my friend, but I must admit that I was unaware that your path had mixed with those of the drow before. While we wait for the others to return, I would be honored if you could tell me that tale, unless you feel that it is too personal of a matter for me to learn of."

While he gave Calenthang time to ponder the request, Ayden began donning his chain shirt and tied the belt once more to the simple leater belt that he wore.

"I honestly do not wish to pry Calenthang, but if there is anything I can do to help you, you have but to ask and it shall be done."

_ooc: Spells will be posted in OOC thread Majin, as well as char sheet._


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 18, 2004)

Calenthang winces at the mention of drow in his past. He fidgets nervously until Ayden offers a clause.
"'Evils past must be left behind' my mentor said once," Calenthang states proudly. "But yes, I have dealt with _drow_ before," he almost spits the infliction.
"An untrustworthy and altogether evil people, to say the least. In my short life I have had many dealings with such peoples. If they can be called 'people'... I hope that we never come across any of them, revered Ayden. I do not think such matters could end well," he says in sepulchral tones.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 18, 2004)

Teleri ruminates on what little they have learned about this place. _*'Kayris' is obviously some sort of wood-spirit. An evil one obviously. And the Grimlocks. Are they linked?*_ She ponders and has to conclude that they might be. _*The line on the rune-marker. Something about spawn and keeping them underground. Okay. Despite what Calenthang thinks I doubt seriously that that marker was referring to drow. So that leads to the Grimlocks. Considering how near they are to the settlement... Mayhap they're allied to something nastier?*_ 

She looks at the sword, deeply puzzled by all of this. 
_*I don't know Dror. It looks like the marker was speaking of the Grimlocks. They don't seem very smart or at least the ones we ran into didn't display alot of cunning. I mean, if they were really intelligent and had some sort group-led tactics, they could have easily squashed us. We were just lucky they weren't well-prepared, considering how big those critters were. Maybe they're allied with that 'Kayris' creature we met in the woods? I dunno.  What do you think? I'm just guessing here.*_ Teleri admits. 

_*And I'm sorry for my outburst earlier. I have been asking too much of you too soon. I'm still getting used to the idea of having... Well what amounts to a talking sword. I mean, I look at you and I see a sharp-pointy thing. But inside, there's you. It's.... Really strange if you think about it. You know? I have to get used to the fact that you're a person as well as a weapon.*_ she says.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 18, 2004)

Ayden respected his friends desire to keep his own counsil about his past and nodded his head in agreement with the warrior's decision.

"I do not know where Finder will guide us next Calenthang, nor do I know what challanges we may face should we continue to walk this path together, but if we should cross path with the dark elves, you will not have to face them alone."

Picking up his shield and hammer, Ayden smiled at the image he pictured in his head.

_~Here I am all armed for a battle I do not know will happen when a week ago, I would have walked in with nothing more than my shirt to protect me and my violin as my weapon. Surely I am becoming a changed man...~_

"Let us find the others and seek out the den of the grimlocks. While I do not know why the elves have not taken a stance against them, I do wish to keep the fate they had planned for Master Therav from happening to anyone else."

_ooc: Let's start locking and loading everybody...we got grimlocks to hunt.._


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 18, 2004)

_Better for you all that I did..._
"Something tells me this festival is not held to strengthen community ties,"  Calenthang says as he rises from his sitting position, prepared to follow Ayden.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 18, 2004)

Confusion was easily seen on Ayden's face as he turned to face Calenthang as they began to walk.

"What are you saying Calenthang? Do you think your cousins knew of the cave and simply chose not to act on it? Again, I do not wish to pry, but if you know more of what is happening than we do, I ask you to share this knowledge, as I do not wish to see one of our own lost when it could have been prevented."


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 18, 2004)

Calenthang cocks an eyebrow at Ayden.
"Maybe not that cave in particular. I believe the Mellorn know of the dangers around their lands. I'd hate to believe that everything around us is one big conspiracy revered Ayden, but these wood elves seem too detached while a festival of many peoples and trades is held in their city," the elven warrior glances sidelong at Ayden to assure him he is serious.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 18, 2004)

"If you have reason to distrustful of your own kin Calenthang, then so do I. Let us see if your fear is warranted, or if the elves have simply grown callous to the potential attacks around them."

_~Dark and empty...what have we stumbled into now Uncle?~_


----------



## Mimic (Nov 18, 2004)

Broddy shows Dunstand where he purchased the alchemy kit, watching intently (and talking continually) as Dunstand buy whatever is needed.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 19, 2004)

Sielwoodan looks at Teleri as she seems abosrbed by some thought... she looks like to have forgotten her question. Not that it is bothering him. He finally break the silence.

"Not surprising, I don't speak much about me. I don't speak much at all. Noise keep away games and bring predators to you. And most of the time, all that is said is purely useless. Being silent and listening to your environment can teach you much more than the babbling of the usual traveller. Think about it."

And after a moment of hesitation, he adds

"Olostin's Hold."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2004)

Teleri blinks. "My apologies. I tend to ramble a bit and get side-tracked easily, my mother says it's a habit I've had since I was very young." She grins at Seilwooden lopsidedly. 

"I was thinking a bit about our encounter with those Grimlocks. I noticed how uncordinated they were as a team. If they had used a bit more team-work, they would have easily squashed us. Whatever lies in that hole... We'd best not underestimate it nor assume anything." 

She frowned. "Also, this 'Kayris' keeps popping up in the most unusual places don't you think? First in the clearing, then vanishing, only to attack Therav through a dream. And I do not doubt that Therav was attacked. That is the only explination of why he would go running off like that."

She jerked her head towards the scarfed Mellorn. " Surely they are here to make the fair safe for everyone. And having a fairgoer go off the wall like that would reflect badly on them. Why did they not intervene? They did not help or interfere at all, almost as if they were purposely ignoring it." she looked grim. "Perhaps they were in a trance? I do not know. It is odd." She jams her hands in her pockets and looks rightly perplexed.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2004)

As Ayden and Calenthang walked through the crowded festival, Ayden could have sworn that the Mellorn guards eyed both he and his companion darkly as they passed, but quickly wrote off his thoughts as figments of his imagination.

_~It is Calenthang's worries that have you edgy...this festival has been going on for years and if something was amiss, surely the elves would have put a stop to it...~_

As he approached the temple, Ayden looked around and did not notice Teleri or Sielwoodan, nor the others.

"Calenthang, could you bring the others here to the temple for me? I will go inside and speak to the acolytes that I met yesterday and seek out the high priestess and see if she has spoken with Teleri and Sielwoodan already. If she has not, then I will speak to her on our behalf and see if we can determine what is truly going on here."


----------



## Majin (Nov 19, 2004)

As Ayden and Calenthang are about to ascend the temple steps a familiar figure catches their eyes. An old woman, working her way through the crowd calls out to them, who they quickly recognize as Mother Grundy, looking quite distressed as she runs up to meet them, clutching a large bundle to her chest. "Terrible, simply terrible! Andreas and Chastity have been captured!" she cries, on the verge of tears. 

"The White Brotherhood, they came back and were questioning everyone in town as if we were all criminals, guilty of some horrid crime. We knew what they were there for. Andreas and Chastity knew they were no match for the force that arrived, but they stalled them so I could get away. Andreas gave me some items to return to you all, not wanting it to fall into their hands," she explains presenting the large tied bundle to Ayden and Calenthang.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 20, 2004)

As Mother Grundy began speaking, Ayden felt the blood in his veins turn to ice, and he could do nothing to stop the sudden palsy which overtook him and made his hands twitch uncontrolably.

_~By your sacred harp Uncle..what madness has came over this world?~_

Forcing his hands to still their shaking slightly, Ayden reached out and carefully took the package, wondering what Andreas had placed inside it.

"With Finder's grace I thank you for seeking us out Mother Grundy. Please start from the beginning and tell us what has transpired, as if we are to seek them out, we need all the information that we can get. How long ago were they taken? Did Mayor Trond fall in your defense as well? Was Father Ernest among the number who came into town?"

Ayden hated the tone in which his voice came out, but he knew he needed to keep Mother Grundy focused so that she would not slide into the hysteria he feared lurked beneath the surface.

_ooc: Well, it looks like the fecal matter has certainly hit the oscillating cooling device now..._


----------



## Dhes (Nov 20, 2004)

Arms loaded with Sunrods and Thunderstones, Dunstand returns to the merchant. Seeing that the others are still out and about, the rogue takes the time repack his backpack and change into a different outfit. Feeling the gnomes eyes on his back as he busies himself. “Tell me Broddy, why is a wizard like your self so interested in alchemy?”


----------



## Mimic (Nov 20, 2004)

Broddy ponders the question for a moment and then shrugs slightly. "Its just interesting, you can do so many different things with it, various potions, with the right stuff you can cure poisons... plus," he says with a grin "they you can make really good stink bombs."


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 20, 2004)

Just as Calenthang begins to nod his acceptance to Ayden's request he looks past his companion to a familiar shape in the crowd. His eyes widen in distress when Mother Grundy speaks of his companions Andreas and Chastity. He listens to Ayden begin to question the old woman and silently commends his ability to remain calm, if not collected. He places his hand on Ayden's shoulder.
"Revered Ayden, I'm sure Mother Grundy has been through much to get this message to us," he motions for the two of them to join him in the temple proper, away from prying ears.
"Do not stress yourself unduly, Mother Grundy. If you do not feel up to our questions then we can wait for another time," he looks to Ayden to gauge his reaction.
_My duty is to my friends, but I have given my word to Master Therav..._


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 21, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> _ooc: Well, it looks like the fecal matter has certainly hit the oscillating cooling device now..._




_OOC: You crack me up.  Is anyone else around for this conversation?_


----------



## Majin (Nov 21, 2004)

OoC: Not from my understanding of where everyone was Manz, but I suppose you could always have your character wander around and catch the sight with his own eyes to get in on things if you want to contribute. 

~

"There is really not much to tell," Grundy replies, "it happened so fast... I was going over some potion recipes with Andreas in my shop when Lady Chastity burst in and told us the Brotherhood had arrived in force and were investigating everyone's homes. Once we saw the numbers they came in we knew there was nothing anyone could do, so your brave friend Andreas rushed me off to the edge of the swamp and gave me his valubles, saying to seek you all out at this fair and that these things belong to you now. I should have went right then, but my curiosity got the best of me, so I returned to see if the Brotherhood had left. I peered over a hill not far from the village and saw Lady Chastity and Andreas bound in the back of a wagon. 

Mayor Trond was there in protest, gladly they musn't have found his axe or he would have been right up there with them in that wagon! After that they got on their horses and rode southwest. Luckily my familiar was down there to overhear where they were going. A town called Twilight Hollow one of them told the wagon driver."


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 21, 2004)

_Numbers?_
"This is grave news indeed. I shall seek out the others immediately," he says to the two of them. He heads out of the temple and begins searching for his companions.
He finds Drogo first, seeing the little figure of the halfling atop his riding dog Rex in the busy crowd of non-quadrupeds, and sending him off to the temple. He next finds Teleri and Sielwoodan already on their way to the temple, taking a round-about path, and sends them off to the temple as well. He has some trouble finding Dunstand, but luckily finds him with Broddy, limiting his search for his companions.
"Come my friends, we must gather at the temple. There is terrible news concerning our companions at Orchard Meadows," he blurts out in a rush.

(OOC: I took some liberties, but hey... :\ )


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2004)

"Just don't try to get lost in your thought when we will be exploring more dangerous region than this town. It could cost you precious seconds. And your suspicions seems right..."

Sielwoodan see Calenthag coming to them. As he speak to them, he goes to the temple.

"So, what is that bad news?"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo scowls as he listens to what has been learned from Mother Grundy.  "Our duty to our friends is clear.  We can discuss our plan while we travel.  Come, let us first speak to Therav.  Perhaps we can refund him some of his coin, if we still have it, for we must get free of our obligations."

"I also fear I've lost track of some of the details.  Why would Trond's axe have gotten him in trouble?  Do we know what this Brotherhood is after?"


----------



## Majin (Nov 22, 2004)

Cleary seeing Drogo's confusion Mother Grundy explain, "Not many people in the village know this, but the mayor's axe is imbued with magical enchantments. If the Brotherhood would have caught him with that axe and saw it to be what it is for real then as I said, he would have joined your friends in their captivity."

Mother Grundy diverts her gaze and directs it to sounds across the fairgrounds. It appears to be others expressing concerns for lost friends and loved ones, missing since the morning and inquiring if they had left word of an early departue. By the looks on their faces as they turn away from the guards they did not find much help with them. "It appears such a carefree place as this fair is not without it's troubles as well it seems," she sighs.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 22, 2004)

Calenthang returns with Dunstand and Broddy in-toe, a tired expression clear on his face.
"Hold, friend Drogo. Our duty is to these folk here just as much as it is to Andreas and Chastity. We can not hastily make a decision," Calenthang stands stark-tall, waiting to hear the opinion of everyone.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 22, 2004)

Dunstand follows the elf with a disgruntled look on his face, getting a bit worried because he never seen Calenthang this anxious. On entering the temple, Dunstand is surprised to find him self face to face with mother Grundy. Making a deep bow, “Ah miss Grundy, this is a pleasant surprise. What brings you to this fair?”


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2004)

_~It would seem that we are to choose between the pot or the fire...~_

When the others arrived, Ayden gave Calenthang a tired smile and nods his head in appreciation of the warrior's prompt return.

"I do not know if Calenthang has told you all of what Mother Grundy has passed to us, so I will speak as quickly and as plainly as I can. Andreas and Lady Chasity have been taken by the White Brotherhood to a place called Twilight Hollow. I can only suspect they waited until our strength was divided to commit their foul act of treachery, but before they were taken, Andreas sent Mother Grundy to find and alert us of what had happened to them."

Ayden paused and opened the bundle in his hands, knowing what he would see, but dreading it at the same time.

"He also sent us the enchanted items he carried, to keep them from falling into the White Brotherhood's hands, but even though it was a smart move, I wonder if he could have harmed himself more than helped by that decision. If Finder is willing, it will be a conversation I will be able to have with him after the dust has settled when this is all over."

Ayden's eyes sought them all as he continued speaking, and even to his ears, it seemed as if he was trying to convince himself as well as them.

"However, we can not rush blindly into what could also be a trap set using our friends as bait, nor can we ignore what is happening around us as we speak. I do not know what secrets the Mellorn hide from us, but the time for secrecy has come to an end and we must help those around us while we can."

Pulling the three wands and the enchanted bracers from the bundle, Ayden turned and extended them to Broddy.

"These are the wands and bracers that Andreas carried. One has the ability to open locked doors, one has the ability to cause a harmful laughter, and one can conjure a bolt of eldritch acid. The command words are open, burble, and sssizzle. I do not know the strength of the spells or the number of charges still stored within, but if you will help us in the days to follow, they are yours to use."

Pulling the short sword out, Ayden extended it hilt first to Calenthang.

"I know you prefer the fine longsword  you have on your hip to all others, but there may be a time when you face a creature simple steel can not harm. Please carry this one to err on the side of caution, at least until we can return it to its rightful owner."

Ayden stared at the ring for a moment before picking it up and handing it to Drogo.

"While I know the leather armor serves you well, please wear this for now and let it assist you as well."

Ayden felt a fatigue settle upon him as he looked out among his friends and wondered if it was truly his place to ask them to press on when he felt the dangers they could face would measure more than the gains.

"Let us speak to the high priestess and listen to what she will say, and return to the grimlock cave. We must stay focused on this task, as we will be no help to our friends should we fall in battle before getting to them."


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 22, 2004)

Calenthang accepts the short sword as honor it could not bestow on him in the past.
"Aye, revered Ayden. I do believe we should press on with our current dilemma. Our resolve may be strong, but our physique may not be strong enough to challenge this Brotherhood," the warrior gives his opinion that he did not want to mention until someone else had given an agreeable position.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 22, 2004)

Broddy quickly followed Dunstand and Calenthang to the temple, where to his surpise everyone was gathered as well as an older woman.

Being rather confused as to what is going on, he pauses for a moment to listen to Ayden speak still not sure what is going on his curosity about finding out is overridden by the wands and the bracers that were just given to him.

"Ok, thank you." He says quietly. Studing the objects given to him, he places the wands in his haversack making a mental note to study them further to see is he can determine how many more uses each has. <ooc: any way of doing this without an identify spell?>

Broddy will put on the bracers as he listens to the rest of the priests speech. Once it is over he will cough and get everyone's attention.

"I know I am the new guy here but can anyone tell me who she is," he says nodding his head towards the woman, "and who Andreas and Lady Chasity are, also just what is the White Brotherhood?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 22, 2004)

Calenthang hears the question from the gnome and smiles, glad to have some of the burden of the situation lifted by innocent questions.
"This is Mother Grundy, friend Broddy," he introduces. "She is a wise woman who has helped us in past grievances. Chastity and Andreas are our former traveling companions. Of the White Brotherhood I cannot say. From what I understand they are some sort of inquisition movement... Their methods are done under the pretense of _justice_," he says with a hint of sarcasm.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2004)

*Drogo*

"This brotherhood frowns on Arcane magic.  Is this correct?  And even having a magical weapon or item can bring their wrath upon you?  They are fools, it seems.  But perhaps not past being reasoned with."

"If things are getting grim here, perhaps Therav will willingly leave and thus give us an excuse to leave.  I, for one, feel our duty is to our comrades, rather than this place.  I do not dispute the evil that is occuring here, and if the group chooses to confront this first, I will stay.  For our whole is greater than the sum of our parts."


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 23, 2004)

"I do hope that these men can be convinced to see the foolishness of their cause, as I do not wish to see blood spilled needlessly. However, we will have to wait until we reach them until we can see."

Wishing that Drogo desired to stay because he felt it was the _right_ thing to do rather than doing it just to support his companions, Ayden turned and looked at his friend.

"Drogo, while my heart tells me to run to help Lady Chasity and Andreas as quickly as I can, I feel they would be disappointed if we placed them above a darkness that we can hopefully drive away from this place. I feel certain that Lady Chasity would be especially disappointed in our actions, and to be honest, I feel that either way we turn, we lose."

Ayden paused for a moment, sighing slightly as he looked around at the crowds of people who were beginning their day.

"I know that we will not be able to right every foul deed that is committed in this world, as we are simple men and women, but if the elves will not help those people who are now searching for their lost companions, then we must. We know where the cave is, I feel that the female is a spirit of some kind bringing those poor souls to the grimlock cave as she tried to do to Therav. What I do not know is why the elves are not helping those that need it, what has hardened their heart so much that they seem to simply not care? What has made them this way?"

Turning to face Mother Grundy, Ayden reached out and held her hand in his for a moment.

"You have done well Honored Mother, and I owe you a debt that will not be easily repayed for your brave actions. Now, I must ask that you allow us to shoulder this burden and you return to Orchard Meadow and seek out Father Treeroot. Tell him of our plans on heading to Twilight Hollow once we have dealt with the grimlock threat here with the Mellorn and that I will be returning to Orchard Meadows as soon as this business is finished."

_~Perhaps running a theater would be an easier path for me to walk for awhile...~_


----------



## Majin (Nov 26, 2004)

Mother Grundy nods softly, a distant look in her old, weary eyes. "I leave it in your capable hands. Whatever path you choose to take, I'm sure it will work out for the best. After you've learned their fate, either goodly or foul, please return to Orchard Meadows and see me. I would wish to know if you were able to rescue them."

OoC: Sorry for the short hiatus guys, but I'm back! 

About the charges on the wands though, I don't have the list on hand, but Dhes might have it on his loot list, or perhaps an old copy of one when Andreas was still in the party. If not I'll have to dig through things and get you the exact number.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2004)

OOC: am back! 

IC:
Teleri listens to Mother Grundy's speech with wide-eyed shock. "Perhaps we can garner the aid of Mystra's followers and other deities who deal in true magic? After all, she is the embodiement of the Weave itself. Any cult that wishes to destroy magic would incite her ire. Rushing headlong into this will only get us killed. We need allies, lots of them. Ones beyond reproach. We also need to know their numbers, strengths/weaknesses and whether or not they themselves weild magic under different names."

"But both Ayden and Calenthang are right. We need to deal with the Grimlocks and this Kayris first."

*We were both right about the White Council after all. But I will listen to your advice and proceed with caution about them. We are not powerful enough to take them headon as we are. At best, we might make it using hit and run tactics. Perhaps with a combination of defamation?* Teleri tells the sword quietly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 27, 2004)

Having said his fill, Calenthang remains quiet while the others speak; all the excitement of the morning has made his sword arm tingle with anticipation.
_I will need my strength well-honed..._


----------



## Velmont (Nov 29, 2004)

"Is there anyone who could fill one of these two possibilities instead of us, so we can do the other?"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 29, 2004)

ooc:
don't think so. 
I believe we must choose. Chasity and Ayden vs. Grimlocks and the BBEG in the hole.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 29, 2004)

(OOC: I think it best if we went down the "rabbit hole." It will give our characters time to advance so that they can better deal with the White Brotherhood.)


----------



## Mimic (Nov 29, 2004)

Broddy listens to others discuss whether they should investigate the Grimlocks or go save their friends, not wanting to interupt he lightly hops from one foot to the other until he can't stand it any longer...

"It would seem that your friends aren't in an immediate danger... unlike the people that have been taken here. It would be best to see if we can save them before heading out to Orchard Meadows."

<ooc1: I found a list with the number of charges to the wands, except for the knock>
<ooc2: Are we using FR's deities or Greyhawks?>


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2004)

*ooc
grimlocks for me. they're closer than the white-brother hood.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 30, 2004)

*Drogo*

"It appears the group favors pursuing the Grimlocks.  Very well.  Tough choices must be made.  Let us pursue them with vigor, and go to the aid of our friends as soon as possible."


----------



## Majin (Nov 30, 2004)

OoC: Mimic - FR gods  I believe the wand had 14 charges in it.

~

Mother Grundy at the groups decision. "I will return then to Orchard Meadows and see what can be done. The Brotherhood has a long way to travel if they are heading for Twilight Hollow. Your friends should be alright until then hopefully."

If noone stops her Mother Grundy will say her goodbyes and return back to Orchard Meadows.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 30, 2004)

Calenthang bids the wizened woman a hardy farewell, and looks to his companions to start out for the Grimlock cave immediately.
"Let us not dawdle, my friends," he urges them quietly.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2004)

Teleri nods. "Questions will have to wait then. The grimlocks take precedence." she looks grim. "I really dislike dark holes in the ground." she adds as an after-thought. 

_*No offence Dror. But it seems like everytime we go down below, something always seems to want to rip us apart.*_ She tells the sword.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 1, 2004)

Dunstand opens his back pack and takes out 2 sunrods, “Don’t worry about dark places girl. Here I got two for everyone, so there is no need for us to stumble around.”  Taking out a thunderstone, he passes it to Ayden. “Here are your stones, I could only get seven, so don’t go throwing them at the first thing we see. “ 

Ooc: sorry for my absence, first I had little or nothing to say because my back-story dealing with mother Grundy is very small. Secondly, I started working after 6 moths of unemployment, and I’m still working on getting my days from going to bed at 6am to getting up for work at 6am.

Ooc: I updated the list, Droddy is in there now and I gave every one 2 Sunrods and 1 Thunderstone.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 1, 2004)

Teleri takes the rod and thunderstones. "Thanks, it just seems that everytime I've ever gone down a dark hole in the ground, something wants to kill me. It gets a bit tiresome after awhile," she tells the thief dryly.

ooc:
bother. FR gods you say? I'm going to have to change a bit of Teleri's background to reflect that. I made it up before I got the FR books


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 1, 2004)

Calenthang accepts the sundrods and thunderstone with a confused grin.
"Thank you, friend Dunstand," he says to the rogue without pause.
He secrets the items into Ayden's hands, preferring to stick to the battle tactics he knows best. Those that don't include sunrods and thunderstones.


----------



## Majin (Dec 3, 2004)

After saying their farewells and making any final preparations for descending into the hole in the forest the party. Upon closer inspection of the area near the hole you see a large stone obelisk lying on the ground, nearly completely covered with years of moss and forest undergrowth. In the bare patch of earth where the stone once stood gapes a black, 5-foot-wide hole in the ground. Soft fluttering sounds well up from the hole, indicating that bats may have settled within a cavern below.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 3, 2004)

Sielwoodan looks in the hole for a moment. He than turn to Dunstand "I think you said holes was your speciality, street rats. Want to lead or you let me go first? Natural caves are not foreign things to me, if you want to know." 

OOC: Just a note, Sielwoodan have moderate encoumbrance due to the weight of his backpack, as he left Felmir at the town, thinking that he couldn't follow, and took his climbing gears with him, and two full quiver of arrows.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 3, 2004)

"If someone would be so kind as to throw a light down inside, I would be willing to go first," Calenthang says, trying to limit in-party bickering.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 3, 2004)

OOC:
Does the obliesk look like the one in the forest on the way to the fair maj?

IC
Teleri looks at the obliesk with a frown. "Doesn't this look like that obliesk thing back in the forest before we came to the fair?" she asks suspiciously as she grabs a nearby stick, ties a rope around it and mutters a quick prayer over said stick. _*(Casting light on the stick)*_ "Only not standing up?"

OOC:
After she casts the spell on the stick, she will then lower the glow-rod down the hole, because she knows better than to drop it willy-nilly.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 4, 2004)

On spotting the obliesk Broddy goes over to inspect it, looking for any markings/runes. Anything to indicate what it was and what it was used for.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 4, 2004)

Dunstand takes his bull’s-eye lantern out of his backpack and patently fills is with oil. When the lamp is lit, he walks over end shins his lamp into the hole. “Next time we only fight stuff that lives above ground, first we have to wade through a tunnel with waist high water and now we have to go through waits high bat .”

Ooc: is it a straight drop? Or can we walk down?


----------



## kirinke (Dec 4, 2004)

OOC: darn that grandma filter! Darn! LOL

IC:
Teleri snorts back a laugh as she finishes tying off her now glowing stick. "Well, I hope this helps some." she said. "Dunstand, I'd save the lamp oil until we really need it." 

She peers closer at the hole, looking for steps, something and winces at the unmistakable odor of bat-droppings. "Bat-goo. Lovely. I don't know about you guys, but if we survive this, Therav is going to get my cleaning bill." she tells the others dryly.


----------



## Majin (Dec 5, 2004)

The obelisk is nearly identical to the one seen by the party along the road, earlier the previous day. The inscription is the same. 

Dropping the stick down the hole Teleri watches as it falls about 30 feet, straight down before hitting the bottom of the hole. The illumination from her spell reveals a passage at the bottom leading to the north.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 5, 2004)

“That’s a pretty long drop, I guess that I’ll go fist than!”  Extinguishing his bull’s-eye lantern he places it back into his backpack and retrieves his grappling hook and rope. When he made sure that the rope is securely tide to the hook, he looks for a place to attach it.

Giving a final tug on the rope to make sure it won’t slip, he throws the rope down the hole and turns to the others. “If you hear me scream like I girl, pull the rope up like there is no tomorrow, or there will be no tomorrow for me.”  He sass with a grin. 

Taking hold of the rope, Dunstand starts climbing down the hole.
(+13 Use Rope)


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 5, 2004)

Pulling his holy symbol out from underneath his armor, Ayden listened as Sielwoodan sent a jesting barb, at least he hoped it was the acidic tongued elf's version of a jest, at Dunstand.

_~At least the situation has not fully taken away their humor from them...~_

Although Ayden tried to keep his outward demeanor calm, his nerves threatened to betray him once more. He knew the task at hand was of great importance, but he could not help but worry about Lady Chasity and Andreas.

_~I must find my focus...~_

Seeing Dunstand preparing to lower himself down, Ayden spoke quickly to them all.

"Hold a moment Master Dundstand. In my prayers to Finder this morning, I asked him for a divination that would grant me a limited insight to the dangers we are to face in this cave. While it will not grant us the exact knowledge of what we face, it will allow us to have a general idea of safety or peril."

Holding onto the silver medallion around his neck, Ayden closed his eyes and whispered the words to the divination spell.

_ooc: Cast Omen of Peril_


----------



## Velmont (Dec 5, 2004)

"If you prefer, Dunstand. I'll follow you."

Sielwoodan enchant his arrowhead with a light spell (don't forget the arcane failure on that spell). If Dunstand fall, Sielwoodan will cast feather fall on him. He will follow by using feather fall and slowly dropping in the pit.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 5, 2004)

Glad to see his companions maintain some form of teamwork, Calenthang waits for them to go down the hole, protectively taking up the rear.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 5, 2004)

OOC:
order of entry into big dark scary hole in da ground?


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 6, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Hmmm.  After we investigate this, it might be worth our while to visit the other obalisk we saw, and see what's under it.  It was just after that that we first met this Kharis, or whatever he name was."

Drogo will pause for Ayden's spell to take effect.  "Stay alert, Rex" he empaths to his dog.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 7, 2004)

ooc: Broddy will want to go in the middle

Coming up beside the halfling, Broddy studies the riding dog and the hole for a few moments before speaking up.

"Ah, not be a pessimist or anything but how are we going to get your dog down there? And more importantly how are we going to get him back up?"


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 7, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Perhaps we can lower him with the rope.  Or perhaps he can climb.  Let's see what's down there first."


----------



## Majin (Dec 7, 2004)

Casting his spell, Ayden watches as the resulting vision flashes before his eyes and is gone just as quickly as it arrived. He sees himself performing in front of large crowd in a city square. The audience looking on, pleased with his performance, when suddenly a few begin to hold their ears and make aggravated sounds. Eventually the whole crowd is writhing on the ground in agony at his playing. He tries desperately to stop, seeing the pain he is causing them, but he cannot. He seems forced to continue, and does so until the last of his audience lies still, lifeless on the ground, hands still clutched to their ears in pain...

Dunstand begins climbing down the rope into the cavern. He nearly reaches the bottom before flinching at an odd greenish glow that flies near his head, almost hitting him. Five more glowing shapes join the first as the circle him. In the eerie light he can make them out to be bat-like creatures, but with hideous faces, the green glow itself emitting from their unnaturally large mouths. The begin screeching as they dive for the unlucky rogue.

Initiative:

Drogo - 26
Sielwoodan - 19
Calenthang - 18
Broddy - 15
Dunstand - 10
Teleri - 8
Vargouilles (6) - 7
Ayden - 6


----------



## kirinke (Dec 7, 2004)

Teleri blinks, coming up with an idea. She prays for water, asking Sehanine for it to deluge above the bat-creatures, hoping to down them, at least temporarily. (figure that a sudden, unexpected downpour of water at that range will force them to land or flee, giving Dunstand a chance to get up or out of the way). As they begin to screech, Teleri winces and stuffs her ears with her own hood.

(Casting Create water, 4 gallons =  2 gallons x levels about a foot or less above the bat-thingies.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 8, 2004)

Finding his companions' decent made difficult by the bat-creatures, Calenthang draws his sword as he comes to the cavern floor and races to protect Dunstand from them.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 8, 2004)

As he sees the first creature at the light of the sunrod, Sielwoodan's arrow flies from his bow. Not waiting to see the result, he quickly take another arrow that he let fly.

"Covering you!"

OOC: Extra Shot use.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 9, 2004)

As the vision ended, Ayden felt his blood turn to ice and knew that the road they were about to travel was a dangerous one, one that could potentially end in all of their deaths were they not careful. Opening his mouth to speak, Ayden's words were drowned out as a chilling screech echoed up to them from the hole where the scout had just climbed down.

_~It has began already...Uncle give us strength...~_

As his companions began moving into action, Ayden followed Calenthang's lead and quickly grabbed the rope leading into the hole and started sliding down. He felt the rope beginning to burn into his hands, but ignored it knowing that if he did not act quickly, it might be too late.

_ooc: As I am not sure how much Ayden can get done this round, I want him to enter the hole and if possible attack. If it is not possible, then he will attack with the hammer next round._


----------



## Mimic (Dec 9, 2004)

Hearing the noise Broddy will grab his crossbow and attempt to shoot one of the flying bat things that aren't in combat with his companions.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 9, 2004)

*Drogo*

"I wonder how dangerous these creatures are?"  mutters Drogo.  He'll grip his spear with one hand, and the rope with the other.  After Ayden gets down, he'll begin his descent.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 10, 2004)

Letting him self slip the last few feet, Dunstand flinches at the burning sensation of the rope slipping trough his hands. As the rogue reaches the floor, he quickly draws his Rapier and franticly tries to hit any bat that comes near. “ahhhhh, Bats, there are millions of glowing bats down here. If any one is coming down, now would be a good time.”
Ooc: My god, ENworld is up, I see that it was up for most of you. I think they just don’t like hollish people .   

Pleas treat this post as if it was posted after majin, or not, doesn’t really mater.


----------



## Majin (Dec 11, 2004)

(Drogo appears to be readying an action to go after Ayden so he will make his descent then)
(Those also climbing down this round that have a speed of 30 may attack)

Sielwoodan takes aim and quickly sends two arrows towards one of the vargouilles circling Dunstand. Both pierce the creature and send it spiraling into a nearby wall, dead. Calenthang starts his climb down the rope and manages to get about 20 feet of the way. Any going behind him will have to wait for him to get to the bottom to proceed. (Unless they want to try to perform some fancy moves  )

Broddy shoots a bolt from his crossbow down at the bat-like creatures, flinches as he hears it shatter upon hitting nothing but rock. Dunstand draws his weapon as he hits the floor, ready to attack. (No more moves left to attack this round) 

Teleri conjures water above the hole, letting it fall to the cavern floor below, unfortunately not managing to land it on top of one of the randomly veering vargouilles. She does manage to get Dunstand wet though. Ayden and Drogo begin their descent into the cavern below.

In turn each one of the five remaining vargouilles shriek horribly. Terror shakes through everyone's bodies. Those that can't shrug it off (Ayden, Teleri, Broddy) are paralyzed for 3 rounds. 

Initiative:

Drogo - 26
Sielwoodan - 19
Calenthang - 18
Broddy - 15 (Paralyzed)
Dunstand - 10
Teleri - 8 (Paralyzed)
Vargouilles (5) - 7
Ayden - 6 (Paralyzed)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 11, 2004)

ooc:
darn. thought i was going to be able to soak (at close range) those bat-things enough so that they'd be grounded. Good idea.... maybe in a few levels she'll be able to do it. 

IC
Teleri curses as the idea flops. When the creatures shriek, that thought flees from her mind and she can do no more than shake uncontrollably as the sheer terror skitters like a pack of maddened rats in her mind.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 11, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo shutters at the frightening screeches.  "Golems.  He mutters.  I should have summoned an ally instead..."  He'll continue down at this point and proabably attack with his spear (+6 1d4 +1)


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 11, 2004)

As Ayden's feet hit the gound, his ears were filled with a sound that seemed that it came straight from the Abyss itself. The sounds cut through his mental defenses and left him shaking with fright and unable to do anything but stare straight ahead, his eyes seeing nothing but the inner demons the shrieks unleashed inside of him.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 11, 2004)

Dunstand is momentarily stunned as he first he gets drenched by a freak rainfall and than by the horrible sound emanating from the bats. Seeing that he is quickly joined by his companions, he hefts his Rapier and fights on with renewed vigor.
(+4 Melee, Rapier, 1d6+1)


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 12, 2004)

Undaunted by the paralyzing screeching, Calenthang curses himself for not being able to down the vargouilles before they sent his companions out of commission. He climbs down the rest of the way and moves to attack the vargouilles.
_Close your eyes and the darkness is not so oppressive._


----------



## Majin (Dec 14, 2004)

Managing to crawl past Ayden's prone form on the rope Drogo reaches the bottom and attacks the nearest vargouille with his spear. He manages to catch the creature as it flies past but just barely. (2 damage) 

(Taking an action for Velmont) Sielwoodan looses two more arrows in rapid succession, this time running another vargouille through with one, and missing with the other. (7 damage) Calenthang slashes at the vargouille Drogo is engaged with, bringing the wounded creature down with ease. (8 damage) His followthrough slice however fails to connect with another. Dunstand strikes out with his rapier at the closest one, attempting to skewer it, but misses barely as water drips in his eyes. 

Of the three remaining vargouilles two miss their attack, but one manages to sink its teeth into Dunstand as it passes him. (2 damage) The rogue feels dizzy for a moment afterwards but luckily the feeling passes and he continues searching for another opening to retaliate.

Initiative:

Drogo - 26
Sielwoodan - 19
Calenthang - 18
Broddy - 15 (Paralyzed)
Dunstand - 10
Teleri - 8 (Paralyzed)
Vargouilles (3) - 7
Ayden - 6 (Paralyzed)


----------



## Velmont (Dec 14, 2004)

OOC: Sielwoodan is not very original in his strategy 

Seeing he is doing good use of his arrows, he continue to shoots arrows as fast as he can. He will Attack the wounded first, then the one attacking paralyzed people, then the others.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 14, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo takes his spear in both hands.  "Back, abominations!  You have no place in nature!  Begone!"  He'll stand close to the prone Ayden.  (+6 1d4 +1)


----------



## Mimic (Dec 14, 2004)

Broddy grips his crossbow tightly in his hands as he shivers in fear...


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2004)

Teleri is starting to get used to be unable to move, prone with terror, spells or whatever. Slowly, ever so slowly, she begins to get a grip on her emotions, bringing her newfound willpower to combat the fear.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 15, 2004)

With his companions still prone and Dunstand taking damage, Calenthang presses the attack on the vargouilles with more vigor.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 16, 2004)

While the chaos raged around him, Ayden's mind was locked on the image of the screaming people who lay dieing at his feet. In his hands he held Finder's old violin, the violing he currently carried as his own, and as he drew the bow across it's strings, he saw the people at his feet convulse with pain once more and noticed that his hands were now covered in blood as well.

Trying to force his hands to cease their deadly melody, Ayden screamed out again and again in frustration as his body ignored his mental cries.

_~Why is this happening to me...why...WHY!!!!!~_


----------



## kirinke (Dec 16, 2004)

OOC:
Would Teleri know about these narsty buggers? She has a +1 planes knowledge and a +2 knowledge religeon check. And how much would she know about them? (I'm going to base my next post on it. )


----------



## Majin (Dec 16, 2004)

OoC: Would not think she would. Vargouilles are not a very common monster to come across, modules or otherwise, at least in my reading anyway...


----------



## Dhes (Dec 16, 2004)

Dunstand lets out a painful exclamation as the bat-like creature sinks his teeth into the rogues shoulder. Hoping that the bat didn’t have a venomous bite, the Westgater fights on.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 17, 2004)

ooc: That's for spreading teleri's skill points around.  
Oh well. On with the gibbering in fear! 

IC:
Teleri tries to shut her eyes, to block out the horrible sight of those creatures; she tries to curl up in a fetal ball, but the fates are not kind. So, she remains standing, the fear skittering up and down her spine, even as she fights against it. Somehow, someway, she can feel it lessen, slowly an increment at a time....


----------



## Majin (Dec 20, 2004)

Drogo stabs at the nearest vargouille with all his might, skewering the creature onto his spear. (Crit! 9 damage) The creature makes a few pathetic squeaks as it flaps its wings futiley before it finally dies. Sielwoodan makes the same example of the next one as an arrow finds its target, killing another, leaving only one remaining, which is quickly dealt with by a powerful blow from Calenthang, cleaving the creature in twain.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 20, 2004)

Seeing his companions coming about, Calenthang glances at them with a worried expression and then turns to the passage leading out of this little cavern foyer and stands guard.
"Do we need rest?" he asks with his back facing them.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 20, 2004)

Teleri finally gains control of the fear, feeling it slide away, almost magically.
She blinks, rapidly, finding that the battle is over. Leaning down, she is relieved to see that no one is hurt, at least not that she can see. 

"Is everyone alright?" she asks in concern, pupils still huge from the after affects of the vargouille's screech. 

OOC:
Dhes, better pipe up about dunstand's bite. Seeing as how we don't know what those critters do (and what majin might tweak ), any kind of injury is bound to have lasting effects. I mean, normal bats can carry rabies for example. I'd not want to see what kind of side-effects those vargoulle bites would do.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 20, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo picks up the lighted dagger, and gazes around the room, still on guard.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2004)

As quickly as his terror filled dreams had entered his mind, they released their hold of Ayden with the same manic speed. Looking around, he saw the bodies of the slain creatures and felt a shiver race through his spine as he thought of the ease with which they had rendered him as useless as a storm frightened child.

Standing back up, Ayden turned to face his companions and hoped that they would not think less of him for being too weak of spirit to resist the creature's attack.

"I cry your pardon all for my weakness, but I could not resist their unholy screech. Finder has said that the creatures we would face would challange us greatly, and it seems that his warning is already coming true."

When Teleri asked if any were wounded, Ayden's hand quickly reached out for the bag at his hip, but waited to draw out the wand until he found out if any were truly wounded.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 21, 2004)

Dunstand re-sheaths his Rapier and kicks one of the bat-like creatures in its distorted face. “Ha, one of them went right for me but with some quick thinking and some fancy sword play it only managed to nibble on my shoulder before I ran it trough.”  Seeing that the rest of the group made it down alright. “He! how com you guys aren’t wet?”


----------



## Mimic (Dec 21, 2004)

Broddy shakes his head a little as if to clear the remaining fear from him. "Well that wasn't very nice." He mutters to himself as he checks to make sure his familiar is ok. 

Once that is done he will climb down the rope (or at least attempt to) and join the rest of the party


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2004)

Teleri blinks, eyes rapidly going back to normal. "Dunstand, did you feel anything when it bit you? Dizziness, nausea?" she asked, decades of healing experience coming to the fore. 

"It would be a safe bet that those things carry some kind of poison, perhaps slow acting or not. Whatever the effects, it's bound to be unpleasant. We need to get you checked out by the local priests. I don't have the expertise to handle something like this, and I doubt that Ayden does either," she called down, holding the rope steady for Broddy before descending herself.

*If I have to, I'll knock him down myself before hauling him to the healers. Those things look positively nasty. I'd hate to think what they're capable of doing to whatever they 'nibble' on.* she thinks to herself.


----------



## Badger (Dec 22, 2004)

As Dunstand spoke of being bitten by one of the creatures, Ayden approached him and began examining the bite area.

"Let me take a look at the wound Dunstand, perhaps it is serious, but perhaps not."

_ooc: Heal check to see if he can see the tale tell signs of poison entering the bloodstream from the bite area._


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 22, 2004)

Damn...Sorry all..Badger was on my box and I didn't see it until it was too late...*sigh*

Need to make sure I haven't misposted anything else...

*off to go kill a roommate*


----------



## Velmont (Dec 22, 2004)

"I need no rest for me, but I won't force the group further. Dunstand, let me see if you're poison." Sielwwodan start to whisper some words, moving his hand over dunstand wounds.

OOC: Cast Detect Poison on Dunstand. This spall have somatic component, so if I fail because of my armor, I recast it until I am successfull.


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2004)

Neither Ayden's healing expertise or Sielwoodan's spell give the hint of any poison running through Dunstand's body. Apparently it was either not a venomous bite, or the rogue shrugged off the poison.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 24, 2004)

"Well, there is nothing an Antidote can do for you... you must already have driven it out of your body, or it is more like a magical curse of some kind. If it is the later, Teleri is right, we should check you. So, any suggestion?"

OOC: Dunno if any of my knowledge could help, but do I have some lore on these creatures?


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 24, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> The rogue feels dizzy for a moment afterwards but luckily the feeling passes...



OOC: I think we can assume he's alright, guys...

"Friend Dunstand doesn't seem to be bothered," Calenthang points out quietly. "I'm sure he can trudge on with his usual stamina," he says more confidently, not wanting to rush his companions, but not wishing to forget his captured friends either.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 24, 2004)

“I feel just fine, you guys really don’t have to fuss about me. The bat only managed to rip my coat. Lets go on, if these bats are the worst we can expect down here it should be a walk in the park for us.”

Ooc: Merry Christmas every one..


----------



## kirinke (Dec 25, 2004)

Teleri looks at the theif. "Oft times, the enemy uses its weakest soldiers first to lull their opponents into a false sense of security. Do not let this victory do the same to you. Those bat things could have easily done worse to you had we been less lucky." she shook her head. 

"Be on your guard. Take nothing for granted. Especially in a place like this," she looked at the rough hewn walls in trepidition. 

"Everytime we go underground something always tries to kill us," she said quietly. "It's becoming quite the tradition with our merry band," she grinned at her own joke.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 27, 2004)

"Fine with me. Let's go. Want to try again to enter the pit first, Dunstand?"


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 27, 2004)

_OOC: Sorry for the absence, but with the holidays, I'm sure you all went through the slow time too.._

IC:
Glad that the wound was nothing more than a surface injury, Ayden nodded in approval at Sielwoodan's decision to use a spell to be double sure there was no lingering poison in his body.

"While it may seem the bats were nothing, their screams are not something we should take lightly."

As Dunstand was offered point once more, Ayden looked towards Sielwoodan and spoke simply.

"Perhaps it is best if you both take lead, as in this place we will need all the eyes and ears we can get."


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 28, 2004)

Calenthang turns from his cavern sentry.
"I will not allow my friends to place themselves in danger again," the warrior states firmly. "If friend Dunstand is to take lead, I shall accompany him. Friend Sielwoodan's arrows are of no use in hand-to-hand, and at the vanguard, that is what will be," he looks at his gathered companions in turn, and waits for their acceptance.
_This is my fault..._


----------



## Mimic (Dec 29, 2004)

"I'm ready to go." Broddy says excitedly, the fight with the vargouille all but forgotten.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 29, 2004)

"We all share danger equally friend Calenthang," Teleri grinned at him. "If one of us falls, it twill not be your fault. If the worse happens, make it count for something, that's all I ask."


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 29, 2004)

"The worst will not happen if I have anything to do with it, friend Teleri," he replies, unused to and unsure of compassion.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 29, 2004)

Teleri grinned again at Calenthang, making sure that all of her weapons were easily accessible in case of eventualities and goes to pick up the stick she had cast light on. _*I wonder if Sehanine would grant a light spell that would be continual. That would be useful in places like this.*_ she thought, holding it in one hand. 

"Now what do we do?" she asked no one in particular as she took a closer look at the cavern, tunnel? they were in.



ooc:
ok, what's the layout of this place?


----------



## Majin (Dec 29, 2004)

The miles of passages open into a chamber divided down the center by a large stalagmite formation. At the base of the rocks, a pile of refuse forms a bed in which large mushrooms and small cave creatures thrive. The stench of sewage and rotting flesh fills the still air. 

The cavernous passages lead mainly north, but two passages that appear to converge on each other break off to the east along the main passage.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 29, 2004)

Ayden looked at Calenthang and smiled simply at the warrior's offer to accompany the scout.

"Calenthang believe me when I say that if I could do things my way, I would walk in the lead and draw all those that would harm us to myself allowing you all to ready to face them. However, Finder has not ordained that that is the path I should walk, just as your gods have given you the strength of arm to defend your friends, but not the skills of stealth that years in the forest have granted Sielwoodan and years of being a scout have given Dundstand."

Ayden paused as he looked at both the ranger and the scout before resuming speaking.

"If you wish to learn of their skills when there is time, I have no doubt that both would be excellant teachers, but while the time for force may come, now is the time of stealth. A time when it is best not to draw any more attention to ourselves than necessary, and if that time should pass and the need for stealth be expired, rest assured that there would be none other than you leading us I would like to follow."

Hoping the warrior understood what he was trying to say, Ayden looked over once more to Sielwoodan and Dundstand.

"I never thought I would say this, but may the shadows lend you their protection where my light would give you weakness."

(at the cavern junction)

Looking around from the mouth of the passage, Ayden's nose filled with the stench of the cavern and he knew at once that they would all need to be careful in this place. He had studied on the various types of diseases that could be passed from prolonged contact with such a place and prayed that Finder would soon give him the ability to cure such illnesses should any of his companions, or himself, ever contract anything along those lines.

Hiding his sunrod slightly to mask their presence, should anything other than the grimlocks be about, Ayden turned to face the others.

"I will admit that my knowledge of the depths and what lies inside of them is very limited, so I ask you all is there anything you can think of that could help us decide which path to take? Is there a creature that could disguise itself as rock or shroom that could alert those we pursue of our presence? I know it may sound silly for me to ask these things, but please humor me. Any stray bit of knowledge you may be able to remember could help us."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 29, 2004)

*Drogo*

"As I recall, most sentry mushrooms are much larger than normal.  As long as Dunstand is in the lead and alert for traps, we'll be OK."

Drogo stoops and telepaths Rex to join him in search of tracks.  "We should follow the most traveled path, I would think.  Our primary mission here to find the kidnapped people."


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 29, 2004)

"So be it, revered Ayden," Calenthang acquiesces with some misgivings and a slight bow. Not to be rendered completely useless, Calenthang follows a ways after Sielwoodan and Dunstand ahead of the others.
Calenthang prefers to keep his knowledge of those that dwell below to himself, though pointedly eyeing the stalactites and stalagmites with contempt.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 29, 2004)

ooc:
kidnapped people? I thought that only the members of our party had been kidnapped by the white council and they were being held in another town. Am I missing something?

Do we actually know of any people who have been kidnapped by whatever in this hole? The only thing we have to go on is the possible attack/assumed abduction attempt on Therav. Or are we simply making sure that this place is clean before moving on?

IC:
Teleri shook her head. "I never really had a chance to make a study of underground places. My da always told me to avoid em if possible and mom was too busy cramming as much healing knowledge as she could into my head."


----------



## Dhes (Dec 30, 2004)

“I don’t think we should jump to conclusions, up till now there have been no signs of danger.”  Clasping Sielwoodan on the shoulder, “let’s go, I’m sure the two of us can hold any danger at bay.”

Ooc: I’ll talk with Majin to C if we can make a map of our progress.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 30, 2004)

"Shadow is not enough. Caves carry sounds on long distance. Silence, as much as you can give me some, will help us too." reply Sielwoodan to Ayden.

_They will never learn... the silence is made of gold... so said my father. In silence, we can pass like a ghost near some danger. In silence, we can hear the predator coming. Words are usefull only when used to tell the necessary... people of the city just can't understand that._ thinks Sielwoodan

Sielwoodan close near enough the mushroom to examine them, seeing if he is familiar with them.

As he feels the hand of Dunstand, he looks back at him "No, and it is because I know that that I am still alive. Let's move."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 31, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "I will admit that my knowledge of the depths and what lies inside of them is very limited, so I ask you all is there anything you can think of that could help us decide which path to take? Is there a creature that could disguise itself as rock or shroom that could alert those we pursue of our presence? I know it may sound silly for me to ask these things, but please humor me. Any stray bit of knowledge you may be able to remember could help us."




Broddy's face lights up at Ayden's questions. "I can help you with that," Boddy tells him with a smile, taking in a big breath of air, his familiar pops his head out of his bag giving him a 'what-did-you-just-do' look.

"Firstly, there are some mushrooms we have to be carefull of, they are called screamers and well they make a lot of noise when someone comes by. Not to dangerous by themselves but the noise alerts any creatures around, a lot of underground races use them as an early warning system. No one really knows how these mushrooms developed, some say it was some sort of magical creation but I think that it was more of a natural selection kind of thing. If something is going to eat you make a lot of noise and attract something that will eat whatever was going to eat you..."

Broddy will continue to talk unconcerned about where he is.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 31, 2004)

Teleri winces as Broddy continues to ramble. From experience, she learned to simply let him talk. Getting him to be quiet was a waste of time. She likened it to trying to stop a flood with cheese-cloth. Nigh unto impossible. "Um Broddy, anything else we need to look out for?" she asked quietly, trying to keep him on track.


----------



## Majin (Jan 3, 2005)

As Sielwoodan stalks closer to the mushrooms to examine them suddenly an ear-piercing wail emits from two of the larger fungi.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 3, 2005)

Sielwoodan quickly fall back, raise his bow and start to looks around, waiting to see if something is coming...

"By Selune... they do even more noise than Broddy!"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 3, 2005)

*Drogo*

"Whoops.  SO much for my theory.  We should probably hide now.  Or after we destroy these little alarms, at least."

Drogo will advance and spear the offending mushrooms.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 3, 2005)

Calenthang draws his sword calmly at the sound of the alarming mushrooms, spitefully thinking to himself: _It was the scout and not I that gave us away_, but quickly reprimands himself for being unjust.
"I doubt our hearing-impaired friends will like this..." the wood elf mumbles to those closest to him.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2005)

Teleri winces at the ear-peircing shriek and shrugs off her bow, backing as far away from the stationary mushroom critters as she can while still remaining in the same general area. As she backs away, she fits an arrow to her bow, preparing to shoot anything that wants to kill her or her companions. 

"Somebody shut that thing off!" she snarls and suiting action to words, fires her own arrow at the shrieking mushroom.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 5, 2005)

"What?... Oh yes... other creatures... Well you have the standard goblinkin races, kobolds, goblins, orcs and such. They would be more numerous closer to the surf.." Broddy's rambling are cut off by the high pitched whine made by the mushrooms. He backs off and attempts to blend in with the shadows (hide in shadows +6) and gets his crossbow ready for any other creatures arriving.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 5, 2005)

_OOC:  I've lost track of our OOC thread.  What is the favored class of ghostwise halflings?_


----------



## Majin (Jan 6, 2005)

OoC: A Ghostwise Halfing's favored class is Barbarian.

On a much sadder note, for those who did not catch his OoC post in Talking the Talk, Verbatim e-mailed me to say that he's regretfully going to be stepping away from the game. We are all terribly sad to see him go I'm sure, but he does leave the door open to possibly coming back one day, which he will always be welcome. For his words on the matter, as I think they'd be much better at explaining the situation then I could without quoting him, seek out his goodbye thread in TtT.

New threads have been made, the links are below. Any discussion on this should head to the new OoC thread, where I've opened up recruitment for a main healer. That and anything else can be spoken about there.


New Threads:

Chapter VI
OoC VI


----------

